# Der große CB Witze Thread!



## AMUN (4 März 2007)

*Hier könnt ihr uns eure besten Witze mitteilen (wäre super wenn sich hier viele beteiligen)*

Ich mache mal den Anfang 


Als der Chinese lang genug mit dem Mädchen geflirtet hat, 
bittet er sie auf sein Hotelzimmer. Dort erweist er sich 
als exzellenter Liebhaber. Danach geht er auf den Balkon, 
atmet tief durch, kriecht unters Bett und kommt auf der 
anderen Seite wieder hervor und beginnt auf´s neue mit 
dem Liebesspiel. Als sich das ganze sechsmal wiederholt hat, 
ist das Mädchen am Ende ihrer Kraft. Sie beschließt den Trick 
des Chinesen einmal auszuprobieren, geht zum Fenster, atmet 
tief durch und will unters Bett kriechen. Aber das geht nicht, 

dort liegen schon fünf Chinesen! :3drofl:


***Idee geklaut von paris-germany***


----------



## rise (5 März 2007)

Gute Idee dieses Topic.....:thumbup: 

Da will ich ma auch einen beisteuern....

George W. Bush absolviert sein Jogging jeden Morgen im gleichen Park. Eines Morgens passiert er eine hübsche Prostituierte. Die ruft ihm zu: "50 Dollar?" - George ruft zurück: "5 Dollar!" Die Prostituierte fühlt sich beleidigt und dreht sich weg. George setzt sein Jogging fort.
In den nächsten Tagen führen die beiden jeden Morgen an der selben Stelle das gleiche Gespräch: "50 Dollar?" - "5 Dollar!"
Zwei Wochen später beschließt Laura, ihren George beim Jogging zu begleiten. So joggt das Präsidentenpaar und kommt bald zu der Prostituierten. George schielt ängstlich zu ihr hin und hofft, dass sie heute nichts sagen würde. Als die beiden die Prostituierte passieren, sagt diese: "Da siehst du, was man für fünf Dollar bekommt!"


----------



## Muli (6 März 2007)

Ich finde es auch nett dieses Thema ...
Dann will ich auch mal einen vom Stapel lassen:

Ein Mann, 47 Jahre alt ist sehr eitel und denkt über ein Gesichtslifting nach.
Nach langem Grübeln entschliesst er sich den Eingriff vornehmen zu lassen und ist auf das Endergebnis sehr stolz.
Zur Selbstbestätigung geht er, nachdem alle Narben verheilt sind, auf die Strasse und fragt eine junge Dame, ob Sie denn sein Alter schätzen könne ...

Nach kurzem grübeln sagt sie dann:"Also ich würde sagen, dass sie 29 sind!"
Freudestrahlend zieht er weiter ohne sein tatsächliches Alter zu verraten.

Als ihn in der Innenstadt der Hunger packt kehrt er bei McDonalds ein und steht kurz danach auch vorm Kassierer.
Da denkt er sich:"Die Meinung eines Mädchens habe ich ja schon ... jetzt würde mich mal interessieren, was die Männerwelt so denkt."
Infolgedessen fragt er den Kassierer, ob er denn sein Alter schätzen würde.
Dieser grübelt kurz, bevor er dann äußert, dass der gute Mann so ca. 28 sein müsste.

Erfreut geht der Mann aus dem Restaurant, nachdem er seinen obligatorischen Hamburger verzehrt hat und macht sich mit dem Bus auf den Weg nach Hause.

Als er den Bus betritt ist nur noch ein Sitzplatz neben einer betagten Dame, wohl um die 80, frei. Diesen Platz nimmt er sich und denkt:"Jetzt habe ich ja schon die Meinungen der jüngeren Generation eingefangen, da würde die Meinung einer älteren Dame mit Erfahrung ja nicht schaden!"

In diesem Sinne spricht er die Dame an und sagt:"Entschuldigen Sie gnädige Frau, aber ist es möglich, dass Sie mein Alter schätzen könnten?"

Darauf die Dame:"Selbstverständlich, aber bei sowas habe ich meine eigene Methode und müsste dafür meine Hand in Ihre Hosentasche legen...."

Der Mann ist skeptisch, lässt Sie aber gewähren.

Nach ca. 10 Minuten intensiven Gefummel in der Hosentasche des Mannes fragt er denn, ob Sie ihm nun sein geschätztes Alter verraten könnte.

Da sagt Sie ganz trocken und sicher:"Sie sind 47 Jahre alt!"

Da ist der Mann ganz verblüfft und fragt:"Wie haben Sie das denn nun rausgefunden? Nur dadurch, dass mich intensiv in meiner Hosentasche betastet haben?"

Da sagt die 80-jährige:"Naja ... ich hab vorhin bei McDonalds hinter Ihnen gestanden!!!"


----------



## AMUN (6 März 2007)

Ich hab da auch noch ein:

*Bei der Schießbude auf einem Jahrmarkt. 
Ein total Besoffener kommt, schiesst und trifft alles. 
Er bekommt als Hauptgewinn eine lebende Wasserschildkröte. 
Eine halbe Stunde später ist er wieder da. Er schiesst, trifft 
wieder alles und bekommt wieder eine lebende Wasserschildkröte. 
Eine Stunde später kommt er wieder, schiesst wieder und trifft 
erneut alle Ziele. Dieses Mal will ihm der Schiessbudenbesitzer 
als Gewinn einen grossen Teddy geben, da ihm die Schildkröten 
ausgegangen sind. 
Daraufhin lallt der Besoffene: "... will keinen Teddy ... *hicks* 
...will wieder so ein lecker Fischbrötchen wie vorhin ..."*


:3dconfused: :3dkotz: :3dangry:​


----------



## icks-Tina (6 März 2007)

LOL....der war gut.... hier auch was witziges...... 

33 Kinderbücher die es niemals geben wird


1. Du bist anders als die anderen, und das ist schlecht 

2. Der Junge, der starb, nachdem er sein ganzes Gemüse aufaß 

3. Papas neue Freundin namens ´Horst´ 

4. Emily hat die falsche Hautfarbe 

5. Hammer, Schraubenzieher und Schere: ´Ich kann das schon!´ 

6. Per Anhalter reisen für Kinder 

7. Vanessa war böse, deswegen liebt ihre Mama sie nicht mehr 

8. Der neugierige Kevin und der Elektrozaun 

9. Alle Haustiere kommen in die Hölle 

10. Die kleine, feige Petze 

11. Manche Kätzchen können fliegen 

12. Opa bekommt einen Sarg 

13. Die magische Welt der Müllhalde 

14. Das war´s, ich gebe Dich zur Adoption frei 

15. Garfield und die Katzenleukämie 

16. Mama liebt jetzt das neue Baby 

17. Fremde haben die leckersten Süßigkeiten 

18. Heulen, Treten und Jammern öffnen Dir jede Tür 

19. Du warst ein Verhütungsfehler 

20. 101 Dinge, mit denen Kinder spielen, die reicher sind als Du 

21. ´Plopp!´ machte der Hamster und andere lustige Mikrowellenspiele 

22. Rabauken verdienen den Tod 

23. Alpträume sind wahr 

24. Wo willst Du am liebsten begraben werden? 

25. Wie Maria die Windschutzscheibe versaute oder ´Hast Du Dich auch angeschnallt?´ 

26. Herr Gabel und Frau Steckdose können gute Freunde sein 

27. Orte, and denen Mama und Papa die schönsten Dinge verstecken 

28. Papa trinkt, weil Du weinst 

29. Die Überraschung am Grunde des Teichs 

30. So lernst Du erwachsene Freunde über das Internet kennen 

31. 101 lustige Straßenspiele 

32. Wer dumm ist, wird nie was 

33. ´Ich traue mich doch!´ oder ´101 Mutproben, die beweisen, daß Du kein Feigling bist´


und ich wette es gibt 3 "Haken" an der "Sache".... hihi


----------



## rise (6 März 2007)

Alle Witze gut bis jetzt nur i bin ehrlich:Mulis Witz hab i überhaupt net kapiert! ......hab auch noch einen.bissel provokant aber das muss auch mal sein...

Ein amerikanischer Soldat, der in Afghanistan stationiert ist, erhielt neulich einen Brief von seiner Freundin aus der Heimat. Darin stand folgendes:
"Lieber John, ich kann unsere Beziehung so leider nicht weiterführen. Die Entfernung, die zwischen uns liegt, ist zu gross. Ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich Dich viermal betrogen habe seit Du weg bist, und das Ganze ist für keinen von uns in Ordnung. Sorry. Bitte schick mir mein Foto zurück welches ich Dir gegeben habe.
Gruss Wendy".
Der Soldat - sichtlich verletzt - ging sogleich zu seinen Kameraden und sammelte sämtliche Bilder die sie entbehren konnten ein. Von ihren Freundinnen, Schwestern, Cousinen, Ex-Freundinnen, Tanten... Zusammen mit dem Bild von Wendy steckte er all die Fotos von den hübschen Frauen in einen Umschlag. Es waren insgesamt 57 Fotos. Dazu schrieb er:
"Liebe Wendy, es tut mir leid, aber ich weiss leider nicht mehr wer Du bist. Bitte suche Dein Bild heraus und schick mir den Rest zurück."


----------



## icks-Tina (6 März 2007)

den kannte ich mußte aber dennoch wieder richtig lachen...... und endlich kann ich weitermachen....

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Yeti und einer schlauen Blondine???



Einen Yeti soll man schon mal gesehen haben...


----------



## Spezi30 (6 März 2007)

So, hier mal ein paar von meinen Favorites:

Ein Mann sitzt auf einer öffentlichen Toilette und singt: "Es geht alles vorüber, es geht alles vorbei..." - Da sagt ein anderer: "Man, dann setz dich doch richtig drauf!"

Ein Mann geht am Strand spazieren und findet dort eine alte Flasche. Er öffnet sie neugierig, und heraus kommt ein Geist. Der Geist zu ihm voll Enthusiasmus: "1000 Jahre war ich in dieser blöden Flasche gefangen, und jetzt hast du mich endlich befreit. Dafür erfülle ich dir einen Wunsch." - Der Mann ist sehr sozial drauf und holt eine Weltkarte aus seiner Tasche. "Sieh mal, hier Tod, Hunger, Elend, Tod, mach bitte, dass das aufhört." - Der Geist entgegnet: "Oh ich verstehe was du meinst, aber leider ist meine Macht begrenzt, all das Elend dieser Welt kann ich nicht beenden. Kannst du dir nicht vielleicht etwas einfacheres wünschen?" - Der Mann denkt erneut nach und sagt dann: "Also da gäbe es noch was - meine Freundin, die ist eine Blondine - und die hätte irre gerne nen Hauptschulabschluss.." - Der Geist unterbricht ihn: "Gib mir nochmal diese verdammte Karte her..." 

Etwas platt, aber süß: 
Eine Maus geht ins Kino. Vor ihr sitzt ein Elefant und versperrt ihr die Sicht. Nach einer Weile steht die Maus auf, setzt sich vor den Elefanten und entgegnet ihm sehr schnippisch: "Damit du auch mal sieht, wie blöd das ist..."

muss erstmal reichen

Kommando zurück, der muss noch:

Unterhalten sich zwei ältere Damen. Meint die eine: "Also du, mein Sohn, der seinen Urlaub in Amerika verbringt, muss vom Sex besessen sein. Denk nur, neulich erst schrieb er, er hätte jetzt eine Woche in Carolina verbracht!"


----------



## icks-Tina (7 März 2007)

nicht schlecht was ihr hier so bietet .... noch mal was von mir :

Wie kriegt man 10 Kühe in den 5. Stock?

-Man macht nen Tupperabend!!!!!!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

was sagt der hase zum Schneemann?
Möhre her oder ich föhn dich.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Es treffen sich zwei Männer im Himmel:
Sagt der erste, "an was bist du gestorben?"
der zweite antwortet "ich bin erfroren! und du, wie bist du gestorben?"
"aja ich bin vor glück gestorben!"
der zweite, "wie geht das denn???"
der erste, "als ich nach hause kam, dachte ich, das meine frau mich betrügen würde, und so hab ich das ganze haus durchsucht, aber nichts gefunden....dann bin ich vor glück gestorben.!
der zweite: "du trottel hättest du mal im kühlschrank nachgeschaut würden wir beide noch leben!!!"

*roll*


----------



## AMUN (7 März 2007)

*40 % der Frauen heiraten nicht mehr!
Endlich haben sie begriffen, dass es sich für ein Stück Wurst nicht lohnt, das ganze Schwein zu nehmen.



Schon den ganzen Abend löchert der einzige Gast die kesse Kellnerin im Dorfgasthaus. Vergebens, kein Rendezvous. Schließlich unternimmt er einen letzten, verzweifelten Versuch: "Sie sind das aufregendste Mädchen, das mir je begegnet ist. Ich hätte gern ein persönliches Souvenir von Ihnen." "Wenn's weiter nichts ist," sagt die jungen Kellnerin und verschwindet in der Küche, um kurz darauf mit einer Papiertüte und einer Rolle Tesafilm zurückzukehren. Sie baut sich vor dem aufdringlichen Gast auf, pustet in die Tüte und klebt sie mit Tesafilm zu. "So, jetzt haben Sie was ganz persönliches. Ich habe Ihnen einen geblasen, und zwar zum Mitnehmen!"*



:3drofl: :3dass: :3drofl:​


----------



## rise (7 März 2007)

Kommt ein Mädchen freudestrahlend von der Schule nach Hause und erzählt: "Mama, wir haben heute zählen gelernt, die anderen können nur bis 3, aber ich kann schon bis 10."
"Das ist ja schön", sagt die Mutter.
"Ist das wohl, weil ich blond bin?" fragt das Mädchen.
"Ja, Kind, das ist, weil Du blond bist" antwortet die Mutter.
Am nächsten Tag kommt das Mädchen wieder von der Schule und erzählt freudestrahlend: "Heute haben wir das Alphabet gelernt. Die anderen können nur von A - C, aber ich kann schon von A - Z."
"Das ist wirklich toll", sagt die Mutter.
"Ist das wohl, weil ich blond bin?" fragt das Mädchen.
"Ja, Kind, das ist weil Du blond bist" antwortet die Mutter.
Am folgenden Tag kommt das Mädchen wieder freudestrahlend von der Schule und erzählt: "Wir waren heute schwimmen, die anderen haben noch gar keine Brüste und ich habe schon so große" und zeigt auf ihre Doppel D.
"Ja" sagt die Mutter.
"Ist das wohl weil ich blond bin?" fragt das Mädchen.
"Nein, Kind", antwortet die Mutter, "das ist so, weil Du schon 23 bist!"


----------



## Spezi30 (7 März 2007)

der zweite war nicht schlecht, klasse!


----------



## rise (8 März 2007)

Haben wir denn Studenten hier????  

Abschlussprüfung an der Uni. Thema dieses Semesters: Schall und Licht.
Erster Kandidat betritt den Raum. Der Prof: "Was ist schneller, der Schall oder das Licht?" Der Student: "Das Licht." Der Prof: "Schön, und wieso?" Der Student: "Wenn ich das Radio einschalte, kommt erst das Licht und dann der Ton." Der Prof: "Raus!!!"
Der zweite Kandidat. Dieselbe Frage. Antwort: "Der Schall." Der Prof: "Wieso das denn ?!?" Der Student: "Wenn ich meinen Fernseher einschalte, kommt erst der Ton und dann das Bild." - "RAUS!!!"
Der Prof fragt sich, ob die Studenten zu dumm sind oder ob er die Fragen zu kompliziert stellt.
Der dritte Kandidat. Der Prof: "Sie stehen auf einem Berg. Ihnen gegenüber steht eine Kanone, die auf sie abgefeuert wird. Was nehmen sie zuerst wahr? Das Mündungsfeuer oder den Knall?" Der Student: "Das Mündungsfeuer." Der Prof frohlockt und fragt: "Können Sie das begründen?" Der Student druckst und meint dann: "Na ja, die Augen sind doch weiter vorne als die Ohren..."


----------



## AMUN (8 März 2007)

Der ist gut... 

Nun meiner


Zwei Freundinnen
treffen sich. Sagt die eine: "Stell Dir vor. Gestern komme ich früher von der Arbeit nach Hause, da steht mein Mann in der Küche und holt sich einen runter." Sagt die andere: "Und was hast Du gemacht?" Die erste: "Na, ich hab das Ding schnell in den Mund genommen." "Ja warum denn das?" 

"Ich kann doch besser den Mund ausspülen, als die ganze Küche wischen!" :3dkotz: 

---------------------------------------------------------------- 

Ein Ehefrau
beklagt sich bei ihrer Freundin, dass mit ihrem Mann im Liebesleben nix mehr los ist. Er hat einfach keine Interesse. Die Freundin hat da ein Wundermittelchen, was sie der frustrierten Ehefrau gleich mitgibt. Eine Woche später erzählt die Ehefrau der Freundin begeistert: "Du, es war phantastisch! Keine 10 Minuten, nachdem ich ihm das Pulver unters Essen gemischt habe, hat er mich leidenschaftlich geküsst, mir die Kleider vom Leib gerissen und noch auf dem Tisch von hinten genommen!"
"Ja, aber das ist doch wunderbar!"
"Ja schon, aber in diesem Restaurant können wir uns jetzt nicht mehr blicken lassen!"


----------



## AMUN (10 März 2007)

Kommt ein Schwarzer mit einer weissen Nase in die Kneipe, fragt der Wirt: "Wer bist Du denn?"
Sagt der :"Ich bin ein Neger aus Ghanda, ich will 'ne Cola und 'ne Fanta!"
Wenig spaeter kommt ein Schwarzer in die Kneipe mit einem weissen Ohr, fragt der Wirt: "Wer bist Du denn?"
Darauf der :"Ich bin ein Neger aus Ghanda, ich will 'ne Cola und 'ne Fanta!"
Kommt wieder ein Schwarzer in die Kneipe, mit einem weissen Finger, sagt der Wirt :"Jaja, ich weiss, Du kommst aus Ghanda und willst eine Cola und eine Fanta..."

Darauf der "Nein! Ich bin der Schornsteinfeger aus Schweinau, und ich komm' von Deiner Frau..."


----------



## AMUN (13 März 2007)

In einem Dorf in Afrika lebt als einziger Weißer ein Missionar. 
Eines Tages kommt ein Eingeborener zu ihm und fragt: 
"Wie kann es sein, daß meine Frau gerade ein Kind bekommen hat, 
das nicht so schwarz ist wie ich, sondern weiß?" 
Der Missionar schaut ihn lange an und überlegt, wie er die Sache 
mit den Genen und den Mutationen usw. erklären soll, und daß so 
etwas in hunderten von Jahren schon einmal vorkommen könne. 
Da fällt sein Blick auf die große Schafherde die gerade an seiner Hütte vorbeizieht. 
"Schau diese Schafe" sagt er, "sie sind alle weiß nur dort hinten sehe ich ein 
schwarzes Schaf, es ist das einzige in der gesamten Herde." 
"Ja, ja, schon gut.", unterbricht ihn darauf der Eingeborene, 
"Alles klar. Ich sage nichts mehr, und Du verrätst mich auch nicht!":3drofl:


----------



## Spezi30 (13 März 2007)

MEISTER schrieb:


> Der ist gut...
> 
> Nun meiner
> 
> ...



sehr schöne Witze. Danke dafür :thumbup:


----------



## forsakenidentity (17 März 2007)

Goethe kommt seinen kränkelnden Freund Schiller besuchen. Dieser sitzt über einem soeben begonnenen Gedicht und kommt nicht weiter. Begonnen hatte er das Gedicht so: "Er saß an ihres Bettes Rand Und spielt mit ihren Flechten..." Also muntert Goethe ihn auf und veranlasst ihn zu einem gemeinsamen Spaziergang. Schiller geht in den Nebenraum, um sich Mantel und Kopfbedeckung zu holen. Er hat es mit der Lunge. Sie gehen also im Park spazieren. Nach der Rückkehr legt er Mantel und Hut wieder ab und möchte, nun erfrischt, an seinem begonnenen Gedicht weitermachen. Da sieht er mit Erstaunen, dass Goethe während der Wartezeit weitergedichtet hatte: "Das tat er mit der linken Hand. Was tat er mit der Rechten?"


----------



## AMUN (18 März 2007)

*Sie: Unser Sex ist langweilig!
Er : Hast du eine gute Idee?
Sie: Ja, flüster mir schmutziges ins Ohr, das törnt mich an!
Er : Küche ...*

------------------------------------------------------------------

*Der Zoobesuch.

Ein Mann mit seiner Frau, beide schon etwas länger verheiratet, stehen vor dem Gorillakäfig. Sagt er: "Komm, mach das Mänchen da drüben mal ein bisschen scharf!" Sie stellt sich vor das Gitter, leckt sich aufreizend die Lippen und der Gorilla brüllt. Dann hebt sie den Rock, der Gorilla trommelt sich auf die Brust. Schließlich zeigt sie dem Gorilla noch die *****e Brust, worauf der nur noch mit dem Kopf gegen das Gitter knallt. Der Mann nimmt seine Frau, wirft sie in den Käfig und ruft hinterher:" So, und jetzt erklär ihm mal, das du Migräne hast!"*


----------



## AMUN (23 März 2007)

Kleine Anleitung für Alltagsanarchisten und Konsumterroristen. Wer diese Tips und Ratschläge wirklich in die Tat umsetzt und sie nicht so humorvoll nimmt, wie sie gemeint sind, macht sich strafbar und muß seine Neugier ('Was wird wohl passieren?) böse ausbaden! Also... LACHEN - nicht MACHEN! 

- Leergut prinzipiell Samstags abgeben, wenn der Laden voller
Kunden ist!

- abzugebende Flaschen sollten möglichst verschimmelte Getränke-
reste beinhalten und außen völlig verklebt und verdreckt sein!

- bei einem befreundeten Zoohändler Mäusekot erbetteln und dekorativ
zwischen die Backwaren legen. Anschließend LAUTHALS das 'Entdeckte'
herausposaunen!

- Kreatives 'Umgestalten' von Waren und/oder Preisschildern fördert
den Kaufspaß ungemein!

- an der Frischfleischabteilung demonstrativ nach KUHfleisch oder
LammLIPPEN fragen und sich nicht mit RINDfleisch abspeisen lassen!

- manche Flüssigkeitsbehälter (Wein-, Bier- oder Essigflaschen) von
Zeit zu Zeit auf ihre Bruchsicherheit prüfen! 'Ach Gott, was ist
mir denn da passiert! DAS tut mir aber SEHR leid!'

- in der Wurstabteilung auf genau 63 Gramm Mortadella bestehen!

- kurz vor Ladenschluß in Tiefkühltruhen gelegte Bierflaschen sorgen
Montagmorgen für einen Heidenspaß bei den Verkäufern!

- mit brauner oder grüner Lebensmittelfarbe erstellte 'Kunstwerke'
in der Kühltruhe wirken sich verkaufsfördernd bei kunstbegeisterten
Kunden aus!

- Niemals die Katze im Sack kaufen - man kann fast jedes Lebensmittel
vor dem Kauf einer Geschmacksprobe unterziehen!

- Verkäufer andauernd nach Waren fragen, die garantiert nicht im
Laden angeboten werden bzw. die sich im Regal befinden, vor dem
man gerade steht!

- Frischobst und Gemüse sollten vor dem Kauf INTENSIV auf Druck-
festigkeit geprüft werden!

- große Mengen Waren suchen, deren Haltbarkeitsdatum überschritten
ist und diese an der Kasse demonstrativ zur Halde aufstapeln und
lauthals herausposaunen, um was es sich dabei handelt!

- jedem kann es passieren, daß er sein Geld vergessen hat... aber
natürlich bemerkt man dies erst NACH dem die Ware durch die Kasse
ist!

- was spricht eigentlich dagegen, seine Waren mit mehreren Kilos
unsortierter, ungerollter 1-Pfennige, 5-Pfennig und 10-Pfennig
Münzen zu bezahlen?

- aufgerissene Fleisch- und Wurstpakete, unter der anderen Ware
versteckt, führen nach einigen Tagen zu interessanten Effekten!

- ein Dutzend freigelassener weißer Mäuse erfreut das Herz so
mancher Kundin ungemein!

- um etwas Freude und Spannung in das triste Leben einer Hausfrau
zu bringen, ist ein heimlich in ihre Einkaufstasche gelegter
Schokoriegel sehr geeignet ('Herr Verkäufer, ich hab gesehen, wie
die Frau dort einen Schokoriegel in ihre Tasche gesteckt hat!')

- in einem unbeobachteten Moment aus einiger Entfernung eine kleine
Büchse Erbsen etc. gegen einen turmartigen Aufbau von 250 Dosen
mit Hundefutter werfen, sorgt für lustige Hindernisläufe bei den
Kunden!

- auf dem Boden ausgegossenes Olivenöl sorgt dafür, das der Einkauf
nur so flutscht!

- eine mit Sekundenkleber bestrichene, eingelegte Münze im Einkaufs-
wagen (der nach dem Einkauf einfach stehengelassen wird), sorgt
für viel Freude bei den Verkäufern!

- mit Schokoladencreme bestrichene Griffe von Einkaufswagen sind bei
den Kundinnen SEHR beliebt!

- Kundinnen freuen sich sehr, wenn im Obstregal Salatgurken liegen,
über die Kondome gezogen wurden!

- in der Wurstabteilung abwechseln Wurst von den entgegengesetzten
Enden des Tresens verlangen sorgt dafür, das Verkäuferinnen nicht
einrosten und quasi nebenbei ihr goldenes Sportabzeichen machen
können!

- Einkaufswagen sollten IMMER möglichst weit entfernt vom Laden aus
dem sie stammen auf der Straße abgestellt werden!


----------



## rise (23 März 2007)

Gut von mir auch noch ein paar! 

Treffen sich Merkel und Schröder im Magen von George Buch.
Sagt Schröder: "Ich glaube der Bush hat mich gefressen."
Darauf Merkel: "Kann ich nichts zu sagen, ich kam von der anderen Seite rein."

Ja ich weiss der dauert ein wenig.... 

------------------


Eine ältere Dame geht zur Bank, will ein Sparbuch eröffnen und 1000 Euro einzahlen.
Sie fragt: "Ist mein Geld bei Ihnen auch sicher?"
Kassierer: "Klar doch!"
Sie fragt weiter: "Und was ist, wenn Sie pleite machen?"
Kassierer: "Dann kommt die Landeszentralbank auf!"
Sie fragt: "Und was, wenn die pleite machen?"
Kassierer: "Dann kommt die Bundesbank auf!"
Die ältere Dame fragt noch einmal: "Und wenn die pleite macht?"
Kassierer: "Dann tritt die Bundesregierung zurück, und das sollte Ihnen nun wirklich die 1000 Euro wert sein!"


 


Drei Knaben laufen durch Washington, als sie in einem Fluss einen Mann ertrinken sehen. Sie stürzen sich sofort ins Wasser und retten den Ertrinkenden. Am Ufer stellt sich heraus, dass der Gerettete George W. Bush ist. George ist glücklich über die Rettung und erklärt den Knaben, dass er ihnen je einen Wunsch erfüllt.
Der erste Knabe: "Ich wünsche mir ein Mountain Bike." - "Okay. Morgen kommt mein Sekretär und geht mit dir zum Fahrradhändler."
Der zweite Junge wünscht sich einen Computer. "Okay. Morgen kommt mein Sekretär ..."
Der dritte Knabe: "Ich wünsche mir ein Staatsbegräbnis." - "Wieso denn das? Du bist doch noch zu jung, um ans Sterben zu denken.", fragt George. - "Aber wenn mein Vater erfährt, dass ich Sie vorm ertrinken gerettet habe, bringt er mich um."


----------



## AMUN (26 März 2007)

Das passiert mit Frauen, wenn sie auf den perfekten Mann warten.​


----------



## Muli (3 Apr. 2007)

Frau Egli begibt sich in eine Tierhandlung und erblickt sofort einen praechtigen Papagei.

Auf dem Preisschild steht: Papagei NUR DM 10;-
"Warum denn so billig?", fragt Frau den Tierhaendler verwundert.

Dieser antwortet:
"Hoeren Sie! Ich sollte Ihnen vielleicht sagen, dass dieser Papagei zuvor in einem Freudenhaus gelebt hat und deswegen ab und zu ziemlich vulgaeres Zeug redet."

Die Frau laesst sich dies durch den Kopf gehen und entscheidet sich schliesslich, den Papagei dennoch zu kaufen. Sie nimmt ihn mit nach Hause, haengt den Kaefig im Wohnzimmer auf und wartet darauf, dass der Vogel was spricht.

Der Papagei schaut sich um, dann auf seine neue Besitzerin und kraechzt:
"Neuer Puff, neue Puffmama".

Frau Egli ist zuerst darueber geschockt, denkt sich dann aber das dies nicht soooo schlimm ist.

Als die beiden Toechter Egli von der Schule nach Hause kommen und vom Papagei erblickt werden kraechzt dieser:
"Neuer Puff, neue Puffmama, neue Nutten".

Die Mutter und die beiden Toechter sind Anfangs etwas beleidigt, sehen das aber gelassen und beschliessen, lieber darueber zu lachen.

Einen Augenblick spaeter kommt Familienvater Egon nach Hause.

Der Vogel sieht ihn und kraechzt:
"Halloo Egon"!


----------



## AMUN (6 Apr. 2007)

*So installieren Männer einen Computer*

Kartons öffnen 
Geräte entnehmen und aufstellen 
Nach dem Verkabeln der Einzelkomponenten starten 
Windows und Internetsoftware installieren 
Rechner neu booten 
Neu starten und im Internet einen Account anlegen 
Herzlich willkommen


*So installieren Frauen einen Computer*

Die Kartons öffnen 
Die Hotline anrufen 
In die Küche gehen 
Klebeband holen 
Die Kartons wieder zukleben 
Die Kartons umdrehen, bis man die Schrift "hier oben" lesen kann 
Die Kartons wieder öffnen 
Alle Geräte auspacken 
Kartons in den Keller bringen 
Mehrfach den An-Aus-Schalter des Rechners betätigen 
Die Hotline anrufen 
In den Keller gehen, Kabel aus den Kartons holen 
Die Kabel nach Grösse, Farbe und modischen Gesichtspunkten ordnen 
Die Kabel nach Geschmack in die diversen Öffnungen des Rechners einführen 
Die Stecker in die Dreiersteckdose stecken 
Nach dem Abklingen der großen Flammen auch die kleinen Flammen mit einem Handtuch ersticken. 
Die Hotline anrufen 
Alle Stecker neu einstecken 
Die Geräte geschmackvoll im Wohnzimmer arrangieren 
Den An-Aus-Schalter betätigen 
Den Kopf um 180 Grad drehen, um in den Monitor schauen zu können 
Die Hotline anrufen 
Den Monitor in Sichtweite der Tastatur neu aufstellen 
Die CD mit dem Betriebssystem in die CD-Schublade einlegen 
Noch einmal die CD einlegen und versuchen zu starten 
CD reinigen 
Handbuch rausholen 
CD erneut einlegen 
Handbuch lesen 
Die Hotline anrufen 
Das Kapitel "Herzlich Willkommen" in taiwanesisch durchblättern bis deutscher Text erscheint 
CD erneut einlegen 
Die Hotline anrufen 
Die CD so einlegen, das die Schrift nach oben zeigt 
Das Handbuch lesen 
Die CD erneut reinigen 
Die CD erneut einlegen 
Die Hotline anrufen 
Den Monitor einschalten 
Den Anweisungen auf dem Bildschirm folgen 
Den Rechner nach der Installation ausmachen 
Den Rechner wieder anmachen 
Die Hotline anrufen 
Den Monitor anmachen 
Die zweite CD mit der Internetsoftware in das CD-Fach legen 
CD wieder rausholen 
CD mit der Schrift nach oben wieder einlegen 
Den Anweisungen auf dem Bildschirm folgen 
Den Rechner nach der Installation ausmachen 
Den Rechner wieder anmachen 
Die Hotline anrufen 
Den Monitor anmachen 
Ins Internet gehen 
Die Hotline anrufen 
Die Telefondose im Wohnzimmer suchen 
Telefon ausstöpseln 
In den Keller gehen, das letzte Kabel aus dem Karton holen 
Kabel zwischen Telefondose und Rechner befestigen 
Rechner neu starten 
Die Hotline anrufen - besetzt 
Nachdenken 
Monitor einschalten 
Ins Internet gehen 
Die Hotline anrufen - besetzt 
Einfach auf alle Buttons klicken die man sehen kann 
Irgendein Fenster aussuchen und den eigenen Namen eingeben 
Frustriert den Rechner ausmachen 
Die beste Freundin anrufen - besetzt 
Alles wieder einpacken 
Warten bis der Mann kommt


----------



## AMUN (16 Apr. 2007)

Fred und Klaus treffen sich wie üblich am Dienstag Abend, um über Ihre Schandtaten vom letzten Wochenende zu quatschen. Meint Fred: "Ich war am Wochenende auf einer Party, die war klasse, die Gastgeber hatten sogar ein goldenes Klo!" Daraufhin Klaus: "Du hast 'ne Meise, ein goldenes Klo..."
Nach einigem Hin und Her kommen beide auf die Idee, zu den Leuten die die Party gegeben haben zu gehen und nachzusehen, ob das mit dem goldenen Klo auch stimmt. Gesagt getan, die beiden marschieren los und einige Minuten später klingeln die beiden an der Tür der Gastgeber. Eine etwas ältere Frau öffnet die Tür und blickt die beiden fragend an: "Kann ich Ihnen helfen?"
Fred: "Ja, gnädige Frau, ich war am Wochenende bei Ihnen hier auf Ihrer Party, und mein Freund Klaus, will mir nicht glauben, dass Sie im Haus ein goldenes Klo haben."
Die Frau guckt die beiden an, dreht sich in den Hausflur und ruft ganz laut: "Hermann, hier ist das Schwein, dass in Deine Posaune geschissen hat!"


:3drofl: :3dass: :3drofl:​


----------



## AMUN (3 Mai 2007)

Treffen sich drei Bazillen im Körper einer Frau und unterhalten sich wo sie zur Zeit wohnen. Da meinte die erste: "Ich wohne im Ohr der Frau, und jeden Abend kommt so ein weicher Typ und kratzt mir die Tapete von den Wänden!" Die zweite sagt: "Das ist doch noch gar nichts, ich wohne im Zahn der Frau, und jeden Abend kommt so ein kratziger Typ und klaut mir die ganze Renovierung!" Da sagt die dritte: "Das ist doch alles gar nichts, ich wohne in der Vagina und jeden Abend kommt so ein glatzköpfiger Punker und kotzt mir die ganze Bude voll!"


:mussweg:


----------



## rise (3 Mai 2007)

An der Grenze, ein Mann fährt mit dem Fahrrad vor, auf dem Gepäckträger einen Sack.
Zöllner: "Haben Sie etwas zu verzollen?"
Mann: "Nein."
Zöllner: "Und was haben sie in dem Sack?"
Mann: "Sand."
Bei der Kontrolle stellt sich heraus dass es tatsächlich Sand ist.
Eine ganze Woche lang kommt jeden Tag der Mann mit dem Fahrrad und dem Sack auf dem Gepäckträger. Am achten Tag wird's dem Zöllner doch verdächtig.
Zöllner: "Was haben sie in dem Sack?"
Mann: "Nur Sand."
Zöllner: "Hmm, mal sehen..."
Der Sand wird diesmal gesiebt - Ergebnis: nur Sand.
Der Mann kommt weiterhin jeden Tag zur Grenze. Zwei Wochen später wird es dem Grenzer zu bunt und er schickt den Sand ins Labor - Ergebnis: nur Sand.
Nach einem weiteren Monat der "Sandtransporte" hält es der Zöllner nicht mehr aus und fragt den Mann: "Also, ich gebe es Ihnen schriftlich, dass ich nichts verrate, aber sie schmuggeln doch etwas. Sagen sie mir bitte bitte, was es ist!?!"
Der Mann: "Fahrräder..."


----------



## rise (5 Mai 2007)

Ein Mann sitzt im eigentlich ausverkauften Stadion des WM-Finales und hat neben sich einen leeren Sitz. Irritiert fragt er den Zuschauer auf der anderen Seite des leeren Platzes, ob der Platz jemandem gehöre.
"Nein", lautet die Antwort. "Der Sitz ist leer"
"Aber das ist doch unmöglich! Wer in aller Welt hat eine Karte für das WM-Finale, dem größten sportlichen Ereignis überhaupt, und lässt dann den Sitz ungenutzt?"
"Nun, der Sitz gehört zu mir. Meine Frau wollte mitkommen, aber sie ist kürzlich verstorben. Es ist das erste WM-Finale, das wir uns nicht gemeinsam ansehen können, seitdem wir geheiratet haben."
"Oh, das tut mir leid. Aber wollte denn niemand Ihrer Verwandten oder Freunde an ihrer Stelle mitkommen?"
Der Mann schüttelt den Kopf: "Nein, die sind alle auf der Beerdigung."


----------



## rise (7 Mai 2007)

Wozu haben die Ostfriesen ihren Kopf? Damit sie das 
Stroh nicht in den Haenden tragen muessen.

 

Warum essen die Ostfriesen so viel Bohnen? Damit 
sie auch mal einen Ton von sich geben koennen.

 

Woran erkennt man, dass man nach Ostfriesland 
kommt? Die Kuehe werden schoener, als die Maedchen.

 

Was ist, wenn ein Ostfriese 
eine Fliege verschluckt? Dann hat er mehr Hirn im Magen als im 
Kopf.

 

Woran erkennt 
man ein Ostfriesendorf? Dort haengt das Toilettenpapier zum Trocknen auf der 
Leine.

 

Warum können Ostfriesen keine Eiswürfel machen? 
Die Frau, die das Rezept hatte, ist letztes Jahr gestorben...


----------



## Fr33chen (26 Mai 2007)

Sitzt eine Nonne in einem Bus. Kommt ein Hippie und setzt sich neben sie.
Schließlich fragt der Hippie: "Tschuldigung, hättest du Lust zu poppen?"
Die Nonne: "Nein, das kann ich nicht machen, ich bin eine Dienerin Gottes!"
Der Hippie gibt nicht auf und probiert es ein zweites Mal, doch wieder lehnt sie ab. An der Bushaltestelle steigt der Hippie aus, der Busfahrer hält ihn fest und sagt: "Wenn du diese Nonne poppen willst, dann geb ich dir nen Tipp! Jeden Abend um 22 Uhr geht sie auf den Friedhof und betet!"
Der Hippie bedankt sich und folgt dem Rat des Busfahrers. Um 22 Uhr kommt er in Jesusgewändern zum Friedhof und sieht die Nonne beten. Er tritt vor sie und ruft: "Ich bin Jesus und habe von Gott den Befehl erhalten, dich zu nehmen!"
Die Nonne sieht verwundert auf und sagt: "Wenn du wirklich Jesus bist und Gott dir das aufgetragen hat, so nimm mich, aber bitte von hinten, dass du mein Haupt nicht betrachten musst."
Nach 5 Minuten wildem Treiben reißt sich der Hippie die Jesusgewänder vom Leib und schreit: "Reingefallen, ich bin der Hippie!"
Daraufhin reißt sich die Nonne die Gewänder vom Leib und ruft: "Reingefallen, ich bin der Busfahrer!"

--------------------

Ein Pärchen beim Sex - sie fängt an zu stöhnen: "Jaaa, gibs mir! Sag mir dreckige Sachen!"
Er: "Küche, Bad, Wohnzimmer..."

----------------------

Ein junger Mann geht mit seinem Mädchen an den Weiden seines Vaters entlang spazieren. Da bespringt gerade ein Stier eine Kuh.
Säuselt er ihr ins Ohr: "Das möchte ich jetzt auch gerne."
Darauf Sie: "Kannst Du doch, sind doch Eure Kühe!"

--------------------

Zwei schwule Radfahrer werden von einem Taxifahrer angefahren. Sagt der eine Schwule zum anderen:" Dieda, gä und hol die Polizai!"
Sagt der Taxifahrer: "Ich gebe Euch 100 Euro wenn Ihr nicht zur Polizei geht!"
Da wiederholt der Schwule ohne den Taxifahrer zu beachten: "Dieda, gä und hol die Polizai!"
Sagt der Taxifahrer: "Ich gebe Euch 1000 Euro wenn Ihr nicht zur Polizei geht!"
Der Schwule beachtet den Taxifahrer immer noch nicht und sagt: "Dieda, gä und hol die Polizai!"
Dem Taxifahrer wird es zu blöd und er sagt: "Ach, leckt mich doch am Arsch!!"
Darauf der Schwule: "Dieda bleib hier, er will verhandeln!"

-------------------

Drei alte Frauen gehen ins Schwimmbad. Als die erste schwimmt, holt sie der Bademeister zu sich und fragt sie, warum sie so gut schwimmen könne.
Die Frau antwortet, dass sie früher Clubmeisterin gewesen sei.
Auch als die zweite alte Frau schwimmt, holt der Bademeister sie zu sich und fragt auch sie warum sie so gut schwimmen könne.
Die Frau antwortet, sie sei einmal Landsmeisterin gewesen.
Als die dritte Frau schwimmt, ist der Bademeister sehr beeindrucktund sagt, sie sei die beste Schwimmerin, die er je gesehen habe.
Daraufhin lacht die alte Frau und sagt: "Ich war ja früher auch Prostituierte in Venedig und habe fast nur Hausbesuche gemacht.


_Und richtig Klasse find ich denn  :_

*"Herr Doktor, was soll ich nur tun? Der Sex mit meinem Mann funktioniert nicht mehr so richtig!"
Fragt der Arzt: "Haben Sie schon Viagra probiert?"
"Mein Mann nimmt ja nicht mal Aspirin!"
"Sie müssen das halt im Geheimen machen. Geben Sie das Medikament in den Kaffee, oder so."
"Gut, Herr Doktor, ich probiere das mal aus!"
Zwei Tage später kommt die Frau wieder in die Praxis: "Herr Doktor, das Mittel können Sie vergessen. Es war einfach schrecklich!"
"Wieso? Was ist denn passiert?"
"Nun ja, wie geraten, habe ich das Medikament in seinen Kaffee getan. Dann ist er plötzlich aufgesprungen, hat mit dem Unterarm alles vom Tisch gefegt und sich die Kleider vom Leib gerissen. Dann ist es auf mich losgestürzt, hat mir auch die Kleidung vom Leib gerissen und mich gleich auf den Tisch gelegt und genommen."
"Ja, und? War es nicht schön?"
"Schön? Das war der beste Sex seit 20 Jahren, aber bei McDonalds können wir uns jetzt nicht mehr sehen lassen."*


----------



## rise (28 Mai 2007)

Ein Mann geht in die Kneipe und setzt sich an den Tresen. Als der Wirt fragt was er will, antwortet er: "Ich wette mit Dir um ein Bier, dass ich etwas in meiner Tasche habe, das Du noch nie gesehen hast!"
Der Wirt, mit allen Wassern gewaschen, geht auf die Wette ein.
Daraufhin öffnet der Gast seine Jackentasche und holt ein kleines 30cm grosses Männchen heraus und stellt es auf den Tresen.
Das Männchen sieht aus wie der berühmte Autor Simmel und geht den Tresen entlang, schüttelt jedem Gast die Hand und sagt: "Guten Tag, sehr erfreut, mein Name ist Simmel, ich bin Literat."
Der Wirt, der sowas noch nie gesehen hat, ist völlig aus dem Häuschen und fragte ihn, woher er das Männchen hat. Daraufhin antwortet ihm der Gast:" Geh raus, die Strasse entlang, bis Du an eine Ecke mit einer Laterne kommst. Dann reibe an der Laterne und es erscheint Dir eine gute Fee."
Der Wirt rennt sofort los, kommt bei der Laterne an und befolgt die Anweisungen des Gastes.
Daraufhin erscheint ihm die gute Fee und gewährt ihm einen Wunsch.
Der Wirt überlegt nicht lange und sagt: "Ich hätte gerne 5 Millionen in kleinen Scheinen."
Die Fee klopft mit ihrem Zauberstab an die Laterne und 'Puff...', der Wirt hat 5 Melonen in der Hand und um ihn herum lauter kleine Schweine.
Stinksauer geht er zu seiner Kneipe zurück und sieht seinen Gast noch am Tresen stehen. Er geht zu ihm und schimpft: "Deine Fee ist wohl schwerhörig, ich wollte 5 Millionen in kleinen Scheinen und bekomme 5 Melonen und lauter kleine Schweine."
Da sagt der Gast: "Klar ist sie schwerhörig, oder dachtest du allen ernstes, ich wünsche mir einen 30 cm grossen Simmel???


----------



## Fr33chen (29 Mai 2007)

:3drofl: :3drofl: 
Klasse


----------



## AMUN (10 Juni 2007)

Ein kleiner Junge

geht mit seinem Vater durch eine Drogerie. Plötzlich sieht er ein Kondom, zieht es aus dem Regal und fragt: "Papa, was ist das?"
Der Vater antwortet: "Das benutzt man, wenn man sicheren Sex haben möchte."
Der Junge nickt und legt das Kondom zurück in das Regal. Ein bisschen weiter sieht er auf einmal eine Dreipackung Kondome, zieht sie aus dem Regal und fragt: "Papa, wer braucht denn das"?
Der Vater antwortet: "Das ist für Jugendliche, die einmal am Freitag, einmal am Samstag und einmal am Sonntag Sex haben."
Der Junge nickt und legt die Packung wieder zurück. Noch ein paar Schritte weiter sieht er eine Sechserpackung Kondome, zieht sie aus dem Regal und fragt: "Papa, wer braucht denn das?"
Der Vater antwortet: "Das ist für Studenten, die zweimal am Freitag, zweimal am Samstag und zweimal am Sonntag Sex haben."
Der Junge nickt und legt die Packung zurück. Am Ende des Regals erblickt er nun eine Zwölferpackung Kondome, zieht sie aus dem Regal und fragt: "Papa, wer braucht denn das?"
Der Vater antwortet: "Das ist für verheiratete Paare, die einmal im Januar, einmal im Februar, einmal im März, einmal im April und einmal in jedem restlichen Monat des Jahres Sex haben."


----------



## AMUN (19 Juni 2007)

Schon den ganzen Abend löchert der einzige Gast die kesse Kellnerin im Dorfgasthaus. Vergebens, kein Rendezvous. Schließlich unternimmt er einen letzten, verzweifelten Versuch: "Sie sind das aufregendste Mädchen, das mir je begegnet ist. Ich hätte gern ein persönliches Souvenir von Ihnen." "Wenn's weiter nichts ist," sagt die jungen Kellnerin und verschwindet in der Küche, um kurz darauf mit einer Papiertüte und einer Rolle Tesafilm zurückzukehren. Sie baut sich vor dem aufdringlichen Gast auf, pustet in die Tüte und klebt sie mit Tesafilm zu. "So, jetzt haben Sie was ganz persönliches. 
Ich habe Ihnen einen geblasen, und zwar zum Mitnehmen!"


----------



## rise (20 Juni 2007)

Jochen beim Fallschirmspringen. Als sich 1500 Meter ueber dem 
Boden der Schirm nicht oeffnet, wird er nervoes. Bei 1000 Meter bekommt er 
Angst. In 500 Meter Hoehe packt ihn die schiere Verzweiflung. Als es gerade noch 
drei Meter sind, meint Jochen laessig: "Halb so wild. Das kleine Stueck schaffe 
ich auch ohne Fallschirm."

Ein Sportler springt 
mit seinem Fallschirm ab. Er zieht an der Leine, der Fallschirm öffnet sich 
nicht. Er zieht an der Reserveleine, der Reserveschirm geht auch nicht auf. 
Plötzlich kommt ihm von unten ein Mann entgegengeflogen. Diesem ruft er 
zu: "Hey, reparieren Sie zufällig Fallschirme?" "Nein, Gaaaaaasflaschen ..."


Der beste zum Schluss! 

Eine Fußballmannschaft fliegt nach 
Amerika. Aus Langeweile beginnen die Burschen, in der Maschine mit dem Leder zu 
spielen. Der Pilot kann die Maschine kaum noch halten und schickt den Funker 
nach hinten. Nach zwei Minuten ist absolute Ruhe. "Wie hast Du denn das 
gemacht?" "Na ja", meint er, "ich habe gesagt: Jungs, es ist schönes Wetter 
draußen, spielt doch vor der Tür!"


----------



## AMUN (27 Juni 2007)

Peter besucht Robert,

einen Arbeitskollegen, der letzte Woche vom Dach gefallen war und nun von der Hüfte abwärts in Gips steckt. Nur die Füsse schauen unten raus. "Ich frier so", jammert Robert, "geh doch bitte rauf ins Schlafzimmer und hol mir meine Hausschuhe." Peter geht hoch, oben trifft er Roberts wunderschöne und gut gewachsene 18jährige Zwillingstöchter. "Hallo Mädels, euer Vater hat mich raufgeschickt, damit ich Euch beide mal so richtig durchficke." sagt er. "Stimmt ja gar nicht", kreischen die beiden Mädels. "Na gut", meint Peter, "wenn Ihr es nicht glaubt.". Er ruft die Treppe runter: "Beide?" Robert antwortet: "Natürlich beide!"


----------



## ICETIGER (28 Juni 2007)

*ich hab auch einen*

Test für Trinker 

Geht ein Mann in eine Bar. Dort sieht er hinter dem Barkeeper einen Topf mit lauter 50 Euro Scheinen. Nach einiger Zeit spricht er den Barkeeper darauf an. 
"Das ist der Jackpot für meinen Test. Wenn du ihn bestehst, kriegst du den Topf mit Inhalt, wenn nicht fließt das Geld hinein."

Nach ein paar Bier entschließt sich der Mann, diesen Test mitzumachen. Der Barkeeper verrät ihm die Aufgaben:

1. Aufgabe: Trinke 2 Liter Tequilla in einem Zug ohne abzusetzen.
2. Aufgabe: Im Hof hinter der Bar ist ein Pit Bull angekettet. Er hat einen wackeligen Zahn. Den musst du ihm ziehen, und das ohne Hilfsmittel.
3. Aufgabe: Im ersten Stock über der Bar wohnt meine Oma. Sie hatte noch nie einen Orgasmus. Du musst ihn ihr besorgen, so dass man es hier in der Bar hört.

Nach kurzer Überlegung will es der Mann wissen und fängt an. Er setzt die Tequilaflasche an. Nach einiger Zeit tränt es schon ihm den Augen doch er trinkt aus. Die Bar bricht in Applaus aus.

Nun macht sich der Mann an die 2 Aufgabe und torkelt in den Hof. Nach kurzer Zeit hört man lautes Hundegebell, Kampfgeräusche und den schreienden Mann. Dann ist es ruhig und alle in der Bar denken er wär tot, doch dann kommt er wieder zurück. Die Bar bricht in Jubelstürmen aus. Nachdem der Applaus abklingt sagt der Mann:
"So und wo ist jetzt die Oma mit dem wackeligen Zahn?"


----------



## AMUN (28 Juni 2007)

Der arme Hund... :3drofl:


----------



## bedman (11 Juli 2007)

*Witz*

Tach!
Ich hab hier mal nen netten Witz für euch, hoffe der gefällt euch auch so gut, wie mir.

Eine Zirkusvorstellung neigt sich dem Ende zu. Als letzte Attraktion
kommt ein Dompteur mit einem Krokodil in die Manege. Der Menge stockt
der Atem, als die Show beginnt.
Der Dompteur dirigiert das Krokodil in die Mitte der Manege und lässt
es auf ein Podest klettern. Die Menge ist erstaunt.
Er öffnet seine Hose und holt sein Geschlechtsteil heraus. Die Menge
wird nervös, manche Damen blicken errötend zur Seite...
Er tritt vor das Podest und das Krokodil öffnet sein Maul.
Furchterregende Zähne kommen zum Vorschein. Die Menge erstarrt. Der
Dompteur nimmt sein Geschlechtsteil und legt es dem Krokodil ins Maul.
Mit einem fürchterlichen Geräusch schnappt das Krokodil zu. Die Menge
ist entsetzt.
Plötzlich nimmt der Dompteur einen Stock in die Hand und schlägt dem
Krokodil drei Mal trocken auf den Kopf.
Das Krokodil öffnet daraufhin das Maul und das Geschlechtsteil des
Dompteurs kommt unverletzt zum Vorschein. Die Menge ist begeistert !
Nachdem der Dompteur sein Geschlechtsteil wieder in die Hose geräumt
hat, wendet er sich an das Publikum mit den Worten:
"Gibt es hier einen mutigen Freiwilligen, der diese Nummer wiederholt ?"
Schweigen!
"Ich biete 1.000 Euro für die Wiederholung!"
Nichts !!
"2.000 Euro !"
Immer noch nichts !!!
"5.000 Euro ! Gibt es denn keine Mutigen unter ihnen ?"
Plötzlich meldet sich eine Blondine und sagt:
"Für 5.000 Euro mach ich's, aber bitte nicht so doll mit dem Stock
auf den Kopf schlagen !"


----------



## Muli (11 Juli 2007)

LOL ... die guten alten Blondinenwitze


----------



## AMUN (1 Aug. 2007)

Zwei Kitzler unterhalten sich. 
"Weißt du, was man von uns behauptet? 
Wir seien so unangenehm, so ekelhaft, widerlich, kalt und feucht." 
"Wer erzählt denn so was?" 
"Böse Zungen!"

:3drofl:


----------



## icks-Tina (1 Aug. 2007)

Darf hier jeder "einen" zum Besten bringen?......

ich wage es mal...

Nach jedem Flug füllen Piloten ein Formular aus, auf dem sie die Mechaniker über Probleme informieren, die während des Flugs aufgetreten sind, und die eine Reparatur oder eine Korrektur erfordern. Die Mechaniker informieren im Gegenzug auf dem unteren Teil des Formulars die Piloten darüber, welche Maßnahmen sie jeweils ergriffen haben, bevor das Flugzeug wieder startet... Man kann nicht behaupten, dass das Bodenpersonal oder die Ingenieure hierbei humorlos wären.
Hier einige Beschwerden und Probleme, die tatsachlich so von Piloten der Fluglinie QANTAS eingereicht wurden. Dazu der jeweilige Antwort-Kommentar der Mechaniker. Übrigens ist QANTAS die einzige große Airline, bei der es noch nie einen Absturz gab.


P = Problem, das vom Piloten berichtet wurde.
S = Die Lösung/Maßnahme des Ingenieurs/Mechanikers.

P: Bereifung innen links muss fast erneuert werden.
S: Bereifung innen links fast erneuert.

P: Testflug OK, Landung mit Autopilot sehr hart.
S: Landung mit Autopilot bei diesem Flugzeugtyp nicht installiert.

P: Im Cockpit ist irgendetwas locker.
S: Wir haben im Cockpit irgendetwas wieder fest gemacht.

P: Tote Käfer auf der Scheibe.
S: Lebende Käfer im Lieferrückstand.

P: Der Autopilot leitet trotz Einstellung auf "Höhe halten" einen
Sinkflug von 200 fpm ein.
S: Wir können dieses Problem auf dem Boden leider nicht nachvollziehen.

P: Hinweis auf undichte Stelle an der rechten Seite.
S: Hinweis entfernt.

P: DME ist unglaublich laut.
S: DME auf glaubwürdigere Lautstarke eingestellt.

P: Die Reibsperren blockieren die Drosselhebel.
S: Dazu sind sie da!

P: IFF funktioniert nicht.
S: IFF funktioniert nie, wenn es ausgeschaltet ist.

P: Vermute Sprung in der Scheibe.
S: Vermute Sie haben recht.

P: Antrieb 3 fehlt.
S: Antrieb 3 nach kurzer Suche an der rechten Tragfläche gefunden.

P: Flugzeug fliegt komisch.
S: Flugzeug ermahnt, ernst zu sein und anständig zu fliegen.

P: Zielradar summt.
S: Zielradar neu programmiert, so dass es jetzt in Worten spricht.

P: Maus im Cockpit.
S: Katze installiert.


----------



## henryIV (2 Aug. 2007)

Ein Priester sitzt im Beichtstuhl und wartet auf Kundschaft. Plötzlich reißt die Kirchentür auf und schlägt mit einem Knall an die Wand. Ein stark Angetrunkener kommt in die Kirche gewankt, geht auf dem Beichtstuhl zu und setzt sich hinein. Der Priester hört nur geraschel sonst nichts. Um sich bemerkbar zu machen und den Nachbar zum reden zu animieren räuspert er sich laut. Keine Reaktion. Er räuspert sich nochmal und bekommt als Antwort: "Brauchst gar nicht zu räuspern, bei mir ist auch kein Papier!"


----------



## rise (2 Aug. 2007)

Warum stehen Studenten schon um sechs Uhr auf?
Weil um sieben der Supermarkt zu macht.
    


    
Abschlussprüfung an der Uni. Thema dieses Semesters: Schall und Licht.
Erster Kandidat betritt den Raum. Der Prof: "Was ist schneller, der Schall oder das Licht?" Der Student: "Das Licht." Der Prof: "Schön, und wieso?" Der Student: "Wenn ich das Radio einschalte, kommt erst das Licht und dann der Ton." Der Prof: "Raus!!!"
Der zweite Kandidat. Dieselbe Frage. Antwort: "Der Schall." Der Prof: "Wieso das denn ?!?" Der Student: "Wenn ich meinen Fernseher einschalte, kommt erst der Ton und dann das Bild." - "RAUS!!!"
Der Prof fragt sich, ob die Studenten zu dumm sind oder ob er die Fragen zu kompliziert stellt.
Der dritte Kandidat. Der Prof: "Sie stehen auf einem Berg. Ihnen gegenüber steht eine Kanone, die auf sie abgefeuert wird. Was nehmen sie zuerst wahr? Das Mündungsfeuer oder den Knall?" Der Student: "Das Mündungsfeuer." Der Prof frohlockt und fragt: "Können Sie das begründen?" Der Student druckst und meint dann: "Na ja, die Augen sind doch weiter vorne als die Ohren..."
    


    
Ein Student fällt durch die Abschlussprüfung des Semesters. Trotzdem fragt er den Professor: "Ich schlage einen Deal vor. Ich stelle Ihnen drei Fragen und wenn Sie die nicht beantworten können, bekomme ich alle Punkte."
Der Professor zögert zuerst, willigt dann aber ein. Der Student beginnt: "Was ist legal, macht aber keinen Sinn? Was macht Sinn, ist aber nicht legal? Und was ist weder legal und macht obendrein keinen Sinn?"
Der Professor überlegt, findet keine Antwort und gibt dem Studenten alle Punkte.
Ein paar Tage später trifft der Professor einen anderen Studenten und fragt ihn die gleichen Fragen: "Was ist legal, macht aber keinen Sinn? Was macht Sinn, ist aber nicht legal? Und was ist weder legal und macht obendrein keinen Sinn?"
Der Student antwortet: "Das ist doch echt einfach: Sie haben eine Frau, die 20 Jahre jünger ist als Sie. Das ist legal, macht aber keinen Sinn. Ihre Frau hat einen Lover. Das macht Sinn, ist aber nicht legal. Und Sie geben dem Lover auch noch alle Punkte? Das macht keinen Sinn und ist obendrein noch illegal!"


----------



## Sir Batzi (4 Aug. 2007)

rise schrieb:


> Ein Student fällt durch die Abschlussprüfung des Semesters. Trotzdem fragt er den Professor: "Ich schlage einen Deal vor. Ich stelle Ihnen drei Fragen und wenn Sie die nicht beantworten können, bekomme ich alle Punkte."
> Der Professor zögert zuerst, willigt dann aber ein. Der Student beginnt: "Was ist legal, macht aber keinen Sinn? Was macht Sinn, ist aber nicht legal? Und was ist weder legal und macht obendrein keinen Sinn?"
> Der Professor überlegt, findet keine Antwort und gibt dem Studenten alle Punkte.
> Ein paar Tage später trifft der Professor einen anderen Studenten und fragt ihn die gleichen Fragen: "Was ist legal, macht aber keinen Sinn? Was macht Sinn, ist aber nicht legal? Und was ist weder legal und macht obendrein keinen Sinn?"
> Der Student antwortet: "Das ist doch echt einfach: Sie haben eine Frau, die 20 Jahre jünger ist als Sie. Das ist legal, macht aber keinen Sinn. Ihre Frau hat einen Lover. Das macht Sinn, ist aber nicht legal. Und Sie geben dem Lover auch noch alle Punkte? Das macht keinen Sinn und ist obendrein noch illegal!"






Den find ich genial!!
Ich kann mir leider keine Witze merken. Aber ich werde mal suchen gehe.


----------



## rise (6 Aug. 2007)

Drei Männer kommen in den Himmel. Am Tor fragt Petrus den ersten: "Für welche Mannschaft hast du im Fussball immer die Daumen gedrückt?" - "Ich war immer ein Fan der Bayern!" sagt der Mann. "Das muss bestraft werden: 20 Schläge auf den Rücken! Aber du hast einen Wunsch frei!" sagt Petrus. Der Bayernfan wünscht sich, dass man ihm ein Kissen auf den rücken bindet, um die Schläge zu dämpfen. Nach den 20 Schlägen ist das Kissen zerfetzt und der Rücken grün und blau. Den zweiten Mann fragt Petrus ebenfalls nach seinem Lieblingsclub. Der Mann war immer Fan von Schalke 04 gewesen. Dies wird von Petrus mit 40 Schlägen auf den Rücken bestraft. Der Mann hat aber auch einen Wunsch frei und bittet um zwei Kissen auf dem Rücken. Nach den 40 Schlägen ist aber auch der Rücken des Schalker grün und blau, da beide Kissen den Schlägen nicht standhalten konnten. Der dritte Mann gibt an, ein Borussia Dortmund Fan gewesen zu sein. Petrus ist erfreut und gewährt dem Borussen zwei Wünsche ohne dass er weitere Strafen befürchten muss. Der Mann bittet um 60 Schläge auf den Rücken. Darauf Petrus erstaunt: "Was!? Wer wünscht sich denn sowas? Aber wie du willst! Und dein zweiter Wunsch?" Der Borusse: "Bindet mir anstelle von Kissen den Schalker auf den Rücken!"

     

Interview nach dem Auslandsturnier der Bayern: Reporter: "Na, wie fühlen Sie sich nach dem Turnier, Herr Matthäus?" Matthäus: "Super, ich war echt super drauf, ich habe z.B. 2 Bombentore in einem Spiel geschossen." Reporter: "Herzlichen Glückwunsch, und wie ging das Spiel aus?" Matthäus: "1 : 1"

     

Die Lehrerin will sich in ihrer neuen Klasse einer Gelsenkirchener Schule beliebt machen und erzählt am ersten Schultag, dass sie S04-Fan ist. Als sie fragt, wer ebenfalls S04-Fan sei, melden sich alle Schüler. Nur ein kleines Mädchen meldet sich nicht.
"Warum meldest Du Dich denn nicht?" fragt die Lehrerin.
"Weil ich kein S04-Fan bin." sagt die Kleine.
"So, und zu welchen Verein hältst Du dann?"
"Ich bin Dortmund-Fan und ich bin stolz darauf!" antwortet das Mädchen.
"Dortmund? Um Himmels Willen, warum denn Dortmund?" will die Lehrerin wissen.
"Mein Papa kommt aus Dortmund und meine Mami auch. Und die sind beide Dortmund-Fans, also bin ich auch Dortmund-Fan!"
"Aber mein Kind" versucht die Lehrerin zu erklären, "man muss doch nicht alles seinen Eltern nachmachen. Stell Dir vor, Deine Mutter wäre Prostituierte und Dein Vater Rauschgifthändler oder Autoknacker ..was dann???"

"Ja dann wäre ich wohl S04-Fan..."


----------



## AMUN (6 Aug. 2007)

@ rise: die grüne schrift ist ja ätzend :3dkotz: 


Drei Männer brüsten sich, wer der beste im Bett sei. Der erste: "Ich hab gestern nacht dreimal mit meiner Frau geschlafen und heute morgen hat sie mir ins Ohr geflüstert, dass ich der tollste sei!" Der zweite: "Ich habe letzte Nacht fünf mal mit meiner geschlafen. Heute morgen hat sie mir gesagt, dass ich der beste Liebhaber aller Zeiten bin!" Der dritte: "Ich hab letzte Nacht einmal mit meiner Frau geschlafen." "Was, nur einmal? Und was hat sie heute morgen gesagt?" "Hör nicht auf!"

------------------------------------------------------
Eine Schülerin kommt morgens zu spät zum Unterricht.

Sie entschuldigt sich und sagt: "Tut mir leid, mein Freund ist nicht gekommen!"

---------------------------------------------------------
Eines Abends sagt die Freundin von Pinochio zu ihm:

"Ich hab keinen Bock mehr! Jedesmal, wenn wir uns lieben ziehe ich mir Splitter ein." Daraufhin geht Pinochio zu seinem Vater und fragt um Rat. "Sandpapier, mein Junge, ist alles, was du brauchst!" Ein paar Tage später treffen sie sich wieder: "Und, wie geht es jetzt mit den Mädels?" "Wer braucht schon Mädels..."

----------------------------------------------------------- 
Adam ganz entrüstet zu Eva:

"Was soll das heissen, ich würde bumsen wie der erste Mensch?"


----------



## Muli (9 Aug. 2007)

Jetzt bück dich endlich du geile Fee ... Wunsch ist Wunsch!!! :3drofl:


----------



## AMUN (1 Sep. 2007)

Einer Nonne geht es schon seit Tage komisch. Also geht auch sie zum Arzt. Nach Erklärung ihrer Probleme schlägt der Doktor eine Generaluntersuchung vor. Eine halbe Stunde später ist diese beendet.
Die Nonne: "Und, Herr Doktor, was hab ich?"
Der Doktor: "Ja gute Frau, wie soll ichs sagen, sie sind schwanger!"
Die Nonne: "Mmmmh, da können sie mal sehen was die Leute so alles in der Kirche an die Kerzen schmieren..."


----------



## rise (3 Sep. 2007)

Ein Mann, der mit seinem Hund abends noch eine Runde 
dreht, sieht einen Betrunkenen aus der Kneipe taumeln. Erstaunt bleibt er 
stehen, als er sieht, dass der Betrunkene mit der flachen Hand über die Dächer 
der geparkten Autos streicht. Neugierig geworden, fragt er den 
Betrunkenen: "Was machen Sie da ?" "Ich suche mein Auto." "Aber so 
werden Sie es doch nie finden." "Doch, da ist ein Blaulicht 
drauf!"

------------

Herr Meier schreibt an die 
Behörde: "Ich bitte hiermit höflichst um die Mitteilung der Anschrift von 
Fräulein Elvira Busel. Die Gebühren für die Auskunft liegen bei." Der Beamte 
in der Behörde schreibt zurück: "Fräulein Elvira Busel wohnt Amselweg. 
Gebühren für die Auskunft lagen nicht bei." Meier schreibt 
darauf: "Besten Dank für die prompte Auskunft. Die Gebühren liegen heute 
bei." Der Beamte schrieb: "Anbei die Gebühren zurück, da die Auskunft 
kostenlos ist."


----------



## AMUN (28 Sep. 2007)

*Ein LKW-Fahrer fährt über die Landstraße, ...*

... als er plötzlich ein kleines blaues Männchen am Straßenrand stehen sieht. Er hält an und fragt: "Na, was bist du denn für einer?" Das kleine blaue Männchen antwortet: "Ich komme von der Venus, bin schwul und habe Hunger!" Der LKW-Fahrer antwortet: "Tut mir leid, ich kann dir nur ein Brötchen geben, das ist alles, was ich für dich tun kann!" Er gibt dem blauen Männchen ein Brötchen und fährt weiter, bis er am Straßenrand ein kleines rotes Männchen stehen sieht. Er hält wieder an und fragt: "Na, was bist du denn für einer?" Das kleine rote Männchen sagt: "Ich komme vom Saturn, bin schwul und habe Durst!" Der LKW-Fahrer gibt dem roten Männchen eine Cola und sagt: "Tut mir leid, das ist alles, was ich für dich tun kann!", und fährt weiter. Schließlich sieht er ein kleines grünes Männchen am Straßenrand stehen. Er hält wieder an und sagt: "Na, du kleines grünes, schwules Männchen, was kann ich dir denn geben?" Sagt das grüne Männchen: "Führerschein und Fahrzeugpapiere, bitte!"


:3drofl: :3dass:​


----------



## Muli (30 Sep. 2007)

LOL, der ist alt aber gut 

Den habe ich bestimmt auch schon mehrfach in meinem Leben erzählt, aber ist immer wieder lustig  :3dsmile:


----------



## AMUN (2 Okt. 2007)

Bei der Firma Microsoft wird ein Austauschprogramm gestartet. Es werden vier Mitarbeiter gegen vier Kannibalen ausgetauscht. 
Bei der Begrüßung der Kannibalen sagt der Chef: "Ihr könnt jetzt hier arbeiten, verdient gutes Geld und könnt zum Essen in unsere Kantine gehen. Aber lasst die anderen Mitarbeiter in Ruhe!" 
Die Kannibalen geloben, keine Kollegen zu belästigen. Nach vier Wochen kommt der Chef wieder und sagt: "Ihr arbeitet sehr gut. Nur uns fehlt eine Putzfrau, wisst Ihr was aus der geworden ist?" 
Die Kannibalen antworten alle mit nein und schwören, mit der Sache nichts zu tun haben. Als der Chef wieder weg ist fragt der Boss der Kannibalen: "Wer von Euch Affen hat die Putzfrau gefressen?" 
Meldet sich hinten der letzte ganz kleinlaut: "Ich war es." Sagt der Boss: "Du Idiot, wir ernähren uns seit vier Wochen von Teamleitern, Systemadministratoren und Personalreferenten, damit niemand etwas merkt. Und Du Depp musst eine Putzfrau fressen..."


----------



## Muli (10 Okt. 2007)

LOL ... den find ich ja mal geilo!!! :d


----------



## Muli (11 Okt. 2007)

Drei in einem Büro und einer arbeitet -. "Was ist das?" Klar: "Zwei Beamte und ein Ventilator."


----------



## AMUN (12 Okt. 2007)

Er zu ihr: "Du, würdest Du Schuhe anziehen, wenn Du keine Füße hättest?"
Sie: "Natürlich nicht!"
Er: "Und warum trägst Du dann einen BH?"


----------



## rise (16 Okt. 2007)

Soeben berichtet CNN in einer Sondersendung von einem tragischen Zwischenfall in Washington heute morgen.
Im Weißen Haus brach gegen 7 Uhr morgens, aus bisher ungeklärter Ursache, ein Feuer aus, das für die Vernichtung von George W. Bushs Privat-Bibliothek sorgte.
Alle beiden Bücher wurden restlos zerstört.
George W. Bush zeigte sich entsetzt über diesen Verlust, er hatte das zweite Buch noch nicht fertig ausgemalt...

-------------------------------

Ein Mann geht im Central Park in New York spazieren. Plötzlich erblickt er ein Mädchen, das von einem Kampfhund angegriffen wird. Er läuft hin und beginnt einen wilden Kampf mit dem Hund. Endlich kann er den Hund töten, das Mädchen befreien und so ihr Leben retten.
Ein Polizist hat die Situation beobachtet. Er geht zu dem Mann, klopft ihm auf die Schultern und sagt: "Sie sind ein Held! Morgen wird in der Zeitung stehen: Mutiger New Yorker rettet Mädchen das Leben!".
Der Mann schüttelt den Kopf und antwortet: "Ich bin kein New Yorker!".
"Oh," erwidert der Polizist "dann steht morgen in der Zeitung: Mutiger Amerikaner rettet Mädchen das Leben!".
Wieder schüttelt der Mann den Kopf:" Ich bin kein Amerikaner!".
Verblüfft schaut der Polizist den Mann an und fragt: "Was sind Sie dann?!"
"Ich bin Pakistani."
Am nächsten Tag steht folgende Schlagzeile in der Zeitung: "Islamischer Extremist tötet amerikanischen Hund. Verbindungen zu Terrornetzwerk vermutet."


----------



## Muli (18 Okt. 2007)

Den ersten finde ich Hammer, den zweiten zu real!

Aber danke dir für die frohen Skunden


----------



## AMUN (20 Okt. 2007)

Ein kleiner Junge ist mit seiner Mutter im Zoo. 
Bei den Elefanten guckt er ganz interessiert: "Du Mutti, was ist das dort?", 
"Du meinst den Rüssel!", "Nein dort.", "Die Stosszähne!", 
"Nein, dort zwischen den Beinen!", "Äh, das ist nichts!"
Eine Woche später geht der Vater mit dem Kleinen in den Zoo.
Natürlich geht es schnurstracks zum Elefantengehege:
"Du Papi, was ist das dort?", "Du meinst den Rüssel!", 
"Nein dort.", "Die Stosszähne!", "Nein, dort zwischen den Beinen!", 
"Das ist das Geschlechtsteil des Elefanten!", 
"Aber Mutti hat letzte Woche gesagt, das wäre nichts!" 
Da lächelt der Papi selbstgefällig und meint: "Na ja, Mutti ist eben verwöhnt." :3drofl:


----------



## icks-Tina (24 Okt. 2007)

die besten Witze "schreibt" das Leben...LOL...die besten Witze durfte ich heute gleich kurz hintereinander "hören"... der erste als mir jemand etwas verweigerte mit dem Satz: ich bin zu schüchtern....*muahhhh*...der zweite: meine Schwester sagt Danke....*roll*....


----------



## AMUN (31 Okt. 2007)

Ein 80jähriger möchte mal wieder mit seiner Frau schlafen. 
Als er gerade loslegen will, sagt diese: "Moment, nicht ohne Kondom!" 
Der antwortet verdutzt: "Warum, in deinem Alter bekommst Du doch keine Kinder mehr!" 
diese: *"Aber vielleicht Salmonellen, bei den alten Eiern!"*


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Nov. 2007)

Eine Blondine in einem Sportwagen hält bei einer Verkehrstafel an...
Ein Obdachloser klopft an Ihre Windschutzscheibe und verlangt eine Zigarette. Sie gibt Ihm eine und fährt los. Als Sie wieder bei einer Verkehrstafel anhält, klopft der Obdachlose wieder an Ihre Windschutzscheibe und verlangt Feuer. Sie gibt Ihm Feuer und fährt los. Als Sie wieder bei einer Verkehrstafel anhält, klopft der Obdachlose wieder an Ihre Windschutzscheibe. Sie fragt ihn: "Wie machst Du das, daß Du immer, wenn ich anhalte, neben meinem Wagen stehst?" Der Obdachlose antwortet: "Gib mir 10 EURO und ich helfe Dir aus dem Kreisverkehr!"

~ ~ ~

Ein junger Mann geht mit seinem Mädchen an den Weiden seines Vaters entlang spazieren. Da bespringt gerade ein Stier eine Kuh.
Säuselt er ihr ins Ohr: "Das möchte ich jetzt auch gerne."
Darauf Sie: "Kannst Du doch, sind doch Eure Kühe!"

~ ~ ~

_Alt, tut aber immer wieder weh...:_
Der Bauer kommt früher als vereinbart nach Hause zurück und erwischt seine Frau mit dem Knecht im Bett. Er schlägt ihn K.O.
Als der Knecht wieder zu sich kommt, liegt er in der Scheune auf einer Werkzeugbank, ist splitter***** und sein bestes Stück ist in einem Schraubstock eingeklemmt. Verwirrt blickt er sich um und sieht wie der Bauer ein Messer wetzt.
Entsetzt schreit er: "Um Himmelswillen, Sie werden IHN mir doch nicht abschneiden?"
Dreckig grinsend legt der Bauer das Messer neben den Knecht und sagt: "Nee nee, das darfst Du schon selber machen. Ich geh jetzt raus und zünde die Scheune an!"


----------



## AMUN (11 Nov. 2007)

Danke



*"Jedes Mal wenn ich kurz vor dem Orgasmus bin, schläft sie mir einfach ein.
Was kann ich bloss dagegen tun, Herr Doktor?" "Kommen Sie doch einfach mit Ihrer Frau wieder, dann sehen wir weiter." 
"Was denn für eine Frau? Ich rede von meiner Hand!"*


----------



## AMUN (18 Nov. 2007)

*Kommt eine rotzhäßliche Alte zum Arzt. Sie hat einen riesigen Arsch, aber keine Titten !
"Herr Doktor, bitte helfen Sie mir, ich bin ganz verzweifelt.
Mein Mann liebt mich nicht mehr, weil meine Brüste so winzig sind".
"Ja, gute Frau, dann nehmen sie ein Knäuel Klopapier und reiben
es zwischen den Brüsten hin und her"."Und das soll helfen ?"
"Logisch, bei Ihrem Arsch hat es doch auch geholfen !"*


----------



## RThomas (9 Dez. 2007)

Bush, Blair und Merkel an der Nordsee. Auf einmal sagt Blair: "Wir haben ein U-Boot, das 10 Tage ohne zu tanken unter Wasser bleiben kann."
Sagt Bush: "Das ist doch gar nichts! Wir können 30 Tage, ohne zu tanken, unter Wasser bleiben."
Merkel guckt schon ganz beschämt und schweigt. Plötzlich taucht ein U-Boot auf, die Luke geht auf und ein Mann schaut heraus: "Heil Hitler! Wir brauchen Diesel!"

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die deutsche Staatskasse ist leer. Darum beschließt die Bundesregierung Österreich zu überfallen. Daraufhin steht ein deutscher Soldat im Schützengraben, hat jedoch nicht einmal eine Waffe. Der Soldat geht zu seinem Vorgesetzten und beschwert sich.
Dieser sagt: "Stellen Sie sich nicht so an! Schreien Sie einfach "Peng, Peng", als hätten sie eine Pistole."
"Aber das kann doch nicht ausreichen!", entgegnet der Soldat.
"Dann machen Sie halt "Rattattatt", wie eine Maschinenpistole!“, antwortet der Vorgesetzte.
"Reicht das?", fragt der Soldat verwundert.
"Zur Not zählen Sie laut bis 3 und schreien dann ganz laut "Peeng", wie eine Handgranate!", sagt der Vorgesetzte und schickt den Soldaten wieder in den Schützengraben.
Nach einer Weile raschelt es im Gebüsch vor dem Soldaten. Er schreit: "Peng, Peng!" Es raschelt weiter: "Rattattatt!", macht der Soldat. Es raschelt immer noch. Dann zählt er laut bis 3 und ruft "Peeng!".
Da läuft der Österreicher aus dem Gebüsch und brüllt: "Panzer! Brumm Brumm!!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Musterung in der Lüneburger Heide. Splitter***** steht der Bauernsohn vor dem Stabsarzt und erklärt, er leide an einer unheilbaren Sehschwäche. Der Arzt ballt die Hand zu einer Faust und fragt: "Was sehen Sie "
"Nichts" antwortet der Bauernsohn.
Wortlos ruft der Arzt eine Schwester herbei, knöpft ihr die Bluse auf und massiert ihr ausgiebig die Brüste.
"Was sehen Sie?" fragt der Arzt.
"Nur verschwommene Umrisse, Herr Stabsarzt!"
"Mein Lieber, Ihre Augen sind ja möglicherweise im Eimer, aber Ihre Nudel zeigt stramm in Richtung Kaserne..."


Gruß RThomas


----------



## AMUN (11 Dez. 2007)

Eine Mutter hört Geräusche im Flur

und sieht ihren 10jährigen Sohn mit einem Regenschirm. "Wo willst du hin?" fragt die Mutter. "In den Puff!" sagt der Junge. "Ab in dein Zimmer", schimpft die Mutter. Wenig später erwischt sie wieder ihren Jungen mit Regenschirm im Flur. "Wo willst du hin?". "In den Puff!" antwortet der Sohn. "Sofort gehst du in dein Zimmer!". Da sagt der Junge: "O.k., jetzt ist es mir auch scheissegal, wie Papa bei dem schlechten Wetter heimkommt."


----------



## rise (12 Dez. 2007)

Ein Mann an der Theke nach 23 Schnäppsen zum Wirt: 
"Bidde noch´n Glas!" Der Wirt: "Aber du weisst doch, wie deine Frau darauf 
reagiert, wenn du so betrunken bist!" "Ejal, her jamid!" Nach diesem 
Schluck nimmt sich der Mann zusammen und erhebt sich von seinem Hocker. Doch 
er fällt zu Boden. Er versucht sich wieder aufzustellen, doch es gelingt ihm 
nicht. Da er es nicht weit hat, beschließt er, nach Hause zu robben. Dort 
angekommen, sieht er, dass seine Frau tief und fest schläft. Er macht sich keine 
weiteren Gedanken und legt sich neben sie. Als er am nächsten Morgen aufwacht, 
sieht er seine Frau wütend in der Tür stehen. Fragt sie: "Warst du gestern 
wieder so betrunken?" Er verwundert: "Wie kommst du denn darauf?" "Na, 
der Wirt war eben da und hat deinen Rollstuhl vorbeigebracht."


----------



## AMUN (16 Jan. 2008)

Kommt ein Legionär

in die Wüste. Nach einiger Zeit entdeckt er dort ein kleines Gebäude, in das ständig Männer hineingehen und nach einiger Zeit wieder heraus kommen. Da fragt der Legionär seinen Boss was es damit auf sich hat. "Da ist unser Kamel drin. Wenn unsere Männer ein dringendes Bedürfnis überkommt, gehen sie da hinein und..." "Ja, ja", sagt der Legionär, denn er kann sich schon denken, was die Männer mit dem Kamel machen und er beschließt, es nicht so zu machen wie diese Ferkel. Aber eines Tages überkommt ihn plötzlich dieses Bedürfnis und er fragt den Boss, wann das Kamel denn frei ist. Leider muss er noch einen Tag warten. Am nächsten Tag, er kann es kaum noch zurückhalten, geht er zum Kamel, lässt die Hose runter und fängt an. Völlig unverhofft kommt sein Vorgesetzter herein und sagt: "Ich kann ja verstehen, dass es dringend war, aber können Sie mit dem Kamel nicht in die Stadt zum nächsten Puff reiten wie jeder andere auch?"


----------



## Muli (16 Jan. 2008)

:3drofl:

Das hätt ich sein können


----------



## AMUN (5 Feb. 2008)

Ein Ehepaar besichtigt einen Bauernhof. Als sie mit der Bäuerin über die Wiese gehen, reitet der Hahn gerade auf der Henne. Fragt die Frau die Bäuerin: "Wie oft macht der Hahn denn das?"
"So 6-8 mal am Tag" antwortet diese.
Meint die Ehefrau vorwurfsvoll zu ihrem Mann: "Siehst du!"
Daraufhin fragt der Mann die Bäuerin: "Ja macht es denn der Hahn immer mit derselben Henne?"
"Nein", meint diese," natürlich immer mit einer anderen!"
Darauf der Mann spitz zu seiner Frau: *"Siehst du!"*


----------



## Muli (5 Feb. 2008)

Eines Nachts brachte ein Typ seine Freundin nach Hause.
Bei ihr vor der Haustüre angekommen, beim Austausch des Gute-Nacht-Kusses, fühlte er sich ein wenig geil.
Mit einem Anflug von Vertraulichkeit lehnte er sich mit der Hand an die Wand und sagte zu Ihr: "Liebling, würdest Du mir einen blasen?"
Sie, entsetzt: "Bist Du verrückt, Meine Eltern würden uns sehen!"
Er: "Hab dich nicht so! Wer sieht uns schon um diese Uhrzeit?"
Sie: "Nein, bitte, kannst du Dir vorstellen, was passiert wenn wir erwischt werden?"
Er: "Oh, bitte, ich liebe Dich so sehr?!"
Sie: "Nein und nochmals nein, ich liebe Dich auch, aber ich kann es einfach nicht!"
Er: "Freilich kannst Du... Bitte..."
Plötzlich ging das Licht im Treppenhaus an, die jüngere Schwester des Mädchens erschien blinzelnd im Pyjama und sagte verschlafen:
"Papa sagt, mach hin und blas ihm einen. Wenn nicht, kann auch Mama runterkommen und es machen, oder ich. Wenn es sein muss, sagt Papa, kommt er selber runter und macht es. Aber um Gottes Willen, sag dem Arschloch, er soll seine Hand von der Sprechanlage nehmen!"


----------



## krawutz (11 Feb. 2008)

*Noch'n Witz*

Ein Mann hat Probleme mit seiner außerordentlich groß entwickelten Männlichkeit. Sein
Arzt meint, dass er diese 50 cm nicht operativ verkleinern kann. Er sagt aber zu ihm :
"Gehen Sie doch mal hinter meiner Praxis in den Garten. Dort sitzt ein Frosch und den
fragen Sie, ob er Sie heiraten will." Dem Patienten kommt das zwar reichlich merkwürdig vor,
er tut's aber doch. Auf seine Frage verzieht der Frosch das Gesicht, sagt "nein" und hüpft davon. Der Mann geht ratlos nach hause. Beim Duschen stellt er eine Veränderung fest
und misst nur noch 40 cm. Am nächsten Morgen geht er wieder zum Arzt und holt sich die
Erlaubnis, den Frosch noch einmal besuchen zu dürfen. Auf seine Frage antwortet der Frosch genervt "nein" und wendet sich ab.
Der Mann rennt zurück und misst nach - nur noch 30 cm. "Einmal noch zum Frosch und dann passt es" denkt er.
Er kann den nächsten Tag kaum erwarten, läuft sofort in den Garten der Arztpraxis, findet
den Frosch und fragt : "Lieber Frosch, willst du mich heiraten ?" 
Der Frosch schreit ihn wütend an : "Nein, nein und nochmals nein".


----------



## Katzun (11 Feb. 2008)

*hehe*:thumbup:


----------



## Muli (11 Feb. 2008)

krawutz schrieb:


> "Nein, nein und nochmals nein".



Da musste ich unweigerlich nachgucken, ob bei mir noch alles da ist


----------



## AMUN (18 Feb. 2008)

*"Junge, Junge, ich bin ja so gespannt! Was da wohl alles drin ist! 
Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten ... Darf ich´s jetzt auspacken? 
Oder muss ich bis Weihna..." - "Mein Gott, Albert," stöhnt Gabi, 
"kannst Du meinen BH nicht aufknöpfen wie jeder andere auch?"*


----------



## bedman (16 März 2008)

Heute Morgen war ich beim Bäcker. Ich war 5 Minuten im Laden. Als ich wieder raus kam, war da eine Politesse und schrieb gerade einen Strafzettel.

Also ging ich zu ihr hin und sagte: "Hören Sie mal, ich war nur gerade beim Bäcker ."

Sie ignorierte mich und schrieb das Ticket weiter aus.

Das machte mich etwas wütend und ich wurde etwas unbeherrschter: "
Hallo ? Sind sie taub, ich war nur gerade beim Bäcker !"

Sie sah mich an und sagte:" Dafür kann ich nichts. Sie dürfen hier nicht parken und außerdem sollten Sie sich etwas zurückhalten!"

So langsam ging mir das auf den Zeiger...... Also nannte ich sie eine blöde Schlampe und sagte ihr noch, wo sie sich ihr beschissenes Knöllchen hinstecken könnte.

Da wurde die auf einmal richtig stinkig und faselte etwas von Anzeige und Nachspiel für mich.

Ich habe ihr dann noch gesagt, Sie sei die Prostituierte der Polizeidirektion und könne, wenn Sie woanders anschaffen ginge, wesentlich mehr verdienen.

Sie zog dann unter dem Hinweis auf die nun folgende Anzeige wegen Beleidigung von dannen.

Mir war das egal.......

... *ich war ja zu Fuß da.*


----------



## AMUN (29 März 2008)

*Was ist Politik?*

Was ist Politik?

Der kleine Sohn geht zu seinem Vater und fragt ihn, ob er ihm erklären könne, was Politik sei. Der Vater meint:

"Natürlich kann ich dir das erklären. Nehmen wir mal unsere Familie. Ich bringe das Geld nach Hause. Also nennen wir mich *Kapitalismus*. Deine Mutter verwaltet das Geld, also nennen wir sie die *Regierung*. Wir beide kümmern uns fast ausschließlich um dein Wohl, also bist du das *Volk*. Unser Dienstmädchen ist die *Arbeiterklasse* und dein kleiner Bruder, der noch in den Windel liegt, ist die *Zukunft*. Hast du das verstanden?"

Der Sohn ist nicht ganz sicher und will erst mal darüber eine Nacht schlafen. In der Nacht erwacht er, weil sein kleiner Bruder in die Windeln gemacht hat und nun schreit. Ersteht auf und klopft am Elternschlafzimmer, doch die Mutter liegt im Tiefschlaf und lässt sich nicht wecken. Also geht er zum Dienstmädchen und findet dort seinen Vater bei ihr im Bett. Doch auch auf sein mehrmaliges Klopfen hin lassen die beiden nicht stören. So geht er halt wieder ins Bett und schläft weiter. Am Morgen fragt ihn der Vater, ob er nun wisse, was Politik wäre und es mit seinen eigenen Worten erklären könne.

Der Sohn antwortet: "Ja, jetzt weiss ich es. Der *Kapitalismus* mißbraucht die *Arbeiterklasse* während die *Regierung* schläft. Das *Volk* wird total ignoriert und die *Zukunft* ist voll Scheisse!"


----------



## Merlinbuster (24 Apr. 2008)

*2 Jäger Witz*

Gehen 2 Jäger zum Wild jagen. Beide sitzen von früh bis spät und kein Wild kommt! Da es kalt ist, trinkt der eine den ganzen Tag Tee und der andere den ganzen Tag Grog! Endlich! Das erste Reh! Der Jäger mit dem Tee schießt und trifft nicht. Noch ein Reh! Der Jäger mit dem Grog schießt und trifft! Fragt der Jäger mit dem Tee: "Wie hast du das gemacht?" Antwortet der stark angetrunkene Jäger: "Beii ssooo vielllen Rehen 'hicks' kannn mannnnn jjjjaaa nich daneben schhhießen!"


----------



## Merlinbuster (24 Apr. 2008)

*Ein MAnn in der Bank*

Ein Mann kommt in eine Bank und geht an einen freien Schalter. Eine durchgestylte, arrogant blickende Bankangestellte bedient ihn: Sie: "Guten Tag, was kann ich für Sie tun?" Er: "Ich will ein Scheiß Konto eröffnen." Sie: "Wie bitte?!? Ich glaube, ich habe Sie nicht richtig verstanden!" Er: "Was gibt´s da zu verstehen, ich will in dieser Drecksbank einfach nur ein beschissenes Konto eröffnen!" Sie: "Entschuldigen Sie, aber Sie sollten wirklich nicht in diesem Ton mit mir reden!" Er: "Hör zu Puppe, ich will nicht mit Dir reden, ich will nur ein stinkendes Scheiß Konto eröffnen!" Sie: "Ich werde jetzt den Manager holen..." und rennt weg. Weiter hinten sieht man sie dann aufgeregt mit einem gelackten Schlipsträger tuscheln, der daraufhin seine Brust schwellt und erhobenen Haupte mit der Schalterangestellten im Schlepptau auf den Mann zugeht. Manager: "Guten Tag der Herr, was für ein Problem gibt es?" Er: "Es gibt kein verdammtes Problem, ich hab´ 20 Millionen im Lotto gewonnen und will dafür hier nur ein beschissenes blödes Konto eröffnen!" Manager: "Aha und diese blöde Kuh hier macht Ihnen Schwierigkeiten..."


----------



## Tokko (24 Apr. 2008)

Ist zwar traurig, aber solche Jäger kenne ich leider....

Danke für deinen Post.:thumbup:

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Merlinbuster (24 Apr. 2008)

*Auf dem Bauernhof*

Claus möchte sich seinen Lebenstraum erfüllen und sich einen Bauernhof kaufen. Er findet in der Tagespresse ein günstiges Angebot, und sogleich schaut er sich ihn an. Der Verkäufer teilt Claus mit, der Hof wäre nur in Verbindung mit einem Bienenstock zu diesem Preis erhältlich. Ein Wortgefecht beginnt. Claus sagt, er wäre gegen Bienenstiche allergisch. Der Bauer versichert, das diese Bienen nicht stechen. Claus lehnt trotzdem ab. Da der Bauer etwas wortkarg ist, schnappt er Claus, zieht in nackt aus und bindet ihn an den nächsten Baum. Dann schiebt er den Bienenstock davor und schlägt zwei mal mit einem Knüppel darauf. Claus bekommt Todesangst, aber der Bauer versichert: "Die Bienen stechen nicht!" Zwei Stunden später kommt der Bauer wieder zurück und sieht, wie Claus fix und fertig am Baum hängt: "Und, haben sie gestochen?" Claus stöhnt: "NEIN!" "Aber was ist dann los mit Dir?" Claus stöhnt wieder: "Hat das Kälbchen da drüben eigentlich keine Mutter?"


----------



## Merlinbuster (24 Apr. 2008)

*4 Geistliche*

Vier Geistliche sitzen nach getaner Arbeit zusammen und teilen sich eine Brotzeit. "Wisst ihr," sagt der eine, "wir sind doch wirklich gute Freunde. Vielleicht nutzen wir die Gelegenheit einmal, um uns über unsere Probleme auszusprechen." Alle nicken zustimmend. "Lasst mich Euch anvertrauen, dass ich zu viel trinke," bekennt der Erste. Die anderen Drei seufzen.
Da meint der Zweite: "Da du, lieber Bruder, so ehrlich zu uns warst, wage ich zu gestehen, dass ich der Spielleidenschaft fröne. Mich hat sogar schon der Wunsch heimgesucht, Geld aus dem Opferstock zu nehmen." Wieder seufzen die anderen drei. Darauf sagt der Dritte: "Liebe Brüder, ich bin ganz und gar ducheinander, ich habe Zuneigung zu einer Frau in meiner Gemeinde gefasst - und sie ist sogar verheiratet." Die anderen Drei seufzen wieder. Schließlich soll der Vierte auch sein größtes Problem benennen, doch er sträubt sich noch. Die anderen Drei reden ihm aber gut zu: "Mach dir keine Gedanken, dein Problem ist bei uns gut aufgehoben. Wir sind verschwiegen und werden niemandem etwas sagen." "Nun ja, ich weiß nicht, wie ich es ausdrücken soll, aber mein Problem ist: Ich bin eine furchtbare Klatschtante und kann kein Geheimnis für mich behalten..."


----------



## Merlinbuster (24 Apr. 2008)

*Hubschrauber*

Gespräch zwischen Kollegen: "Sag´ mal, wozu hat ein Hubschrauber eigentlich oben diesen Propeller?" "Na das ist doch klar, das ist ein Ventilator damit der Pilot nicht schwitzt!" "Ist doch Quatsch - Du willst mich verscheißern!" "Nein - kannst Du glauben, ich bin doch neulich erst mit einem mitgeflogen. Da ist der Propeller kurz vor der Landung plötzlich stehen geblieben - was glaubst Du, wie der Pilot da geschwitzt hat..."


----------



## Merlinbuster (24 Apr. 2008)

*2 Pfarrer*

Treffen sich zwei Pfarrer. Sagt der eine zum anderen: "Du, was die Leute mir alles im Beichtstuhl erzählen. Da geht mir immer der Hut hoch!" Darauf der andere: "Ja, dann leg ihn doch das nächste Mal nicht auf den Schoß!"


----------



## Merlinbuster (24 Apr. 2008)

*Astronauten*

Fliegen zwei Astronauten zur Sonne. Fragt der eine den anderen: "Wo fliegen wir hin?" Darauf erwidert der andere: "Zur Sonne." "Zur Sonne!? Da ist es doch heiß!" "Na und. Wir landen doch nachts."


----------



## canal1 (19 Mai 2008)

Der Papst stirbt und kommt an die Himmelstür. 

Petrus begrüßt ihn und fragt nach seinem Namen. 

Ich bin der Papst! 

Papst, Papst, murmelt Petrus. 

Tut mir leid, ich habe niemanden mit diesem Namen in meinem
Buch. 

Aber . . . . . ich bin doch der Stellvertreter Gottes auf Erden! 

Gott hat einen Stellvertreter auf Erden?, sagt Petrus verblüfft. 

Komisch, hat er mir gar nichts von gesagt . . . . . 

Der Papst läuft krebsrot an. 
Ich bin das Oberhaupt der Katholischen Kirche! 

Katholische Kirche . . . . . nie gehört, sagt Petrus. 
Aber warte mal nen Moment, ich frag den Chef. 

Er geht nach hinten in den Himmel und sagt zu Gott: Du, da ist
einer, der 
sagt, er sei Dein Stellvertreter auf Erden. Er heißt Papst. Sagt
dir das 
was? 

Nee, sagt Gott. Kenn ich nicht. Weiß ich nichts von. Aber warte
mal, ich 
frag Jesus. 

Jeeesus! 

Jesus kommt angerannt. 

Ja, Vater, was gibts? 

Gott und Petrus erklären ihm die Situation. 

Moment, sagt Jesus, ich guck mir den mal an. Bin gleich zurück. 

Zehn Minuten später ist er wieder da, Tränen lachend. 

Ich faß es nicht, jappst er. Erinnert ihr euch an den kleinen 
Fischerverein, den ich vor 2000 Jahren gegründet habe? Den gibts
immer 
noch!


:3drofl:


----------



## canal1 (19 Mai 2008)

Einen hab ich noch!:3djumping:


Der neue Pfarrer war so nervös, dass er bei der ersten Messe fast
nicht 
sprechen konnte. 

So fragte er den Bischof nach Rat. Dieser sagte, dass er vor der
Messe 
zwei Tröpfchen Tequila in ein Glas Wasser gebe und wenn er dieses
zu 
sich nehme, sei er nicht mehr nervös. Nachdem der Pfarrer das
getan 
hatte, ging es ihm so gut, dass er sogar bei einem Sturm die
ruhe 
nicht verloren hätte. 

Als der Pfarrer später in die Sakristei zurückkehrte, fand er
dort 
einen Zettel vom Bischof vor: 

Geschätzter Pfarrer! Ich gebe ihnen einige Anmerkungen zu Ihrer 
ersten Messe und hoffe, dass sich diese Angelegenheiten in der 
nächsten Messe nicht wiederholen werden: 

1. Es ist nicht nötig, Zitronen an den Kelchrand zu stecken. 

2. Der Kasten neben dem Altar ist der Beichtstuhl und nicht das
WC. 


3. Die Gebote sind derer zehn und nicht circa zwölf. 

4. Die Anzahl der Apostel war zwölf und nicht sieben oder so. 

5. Jesus und die Apostel benennen wir nicht mit J.C and the
gang. 

6. David besiegte Goliath mit einem Stein durch die
Steinschleuder 
- er fixte ihn nicht zu Tode. 

7. Wir benennen Judas nicht mit Hurensohn und der Papst ist nicht
El 
Padrino. 

8. Bin Laden hat nichts mit dem Tod von Jesus zu tun. 

9. Das Weihwasser ist zum Segnen da und nicht um den Nacken zu 
erfrischen..... 

10. Weshalb Sie den Messwein in einem Zug leergetrunken, dann
Salz 
geleckt und anschließend in Zitrone gebissen haben, ist mir auch 
unklar. 

11. Niemals sollten Sie beten, indem Sie sich auf die Stufen vor
dem 
Altar setzen und den Fuß auf die Bibel legen. 

12. Die Hostie dient nicht als Aperitif zum Wein, sondern ist für
die 
Gläubigen gedacht. 

13. Bitte nehmen Sie den Satz: Brechet das Brot und verteilt es
unter 
den Armen! nicht wörtlich. >> Es war nicht nötig, sich zu
übergeben um 
die Schweinerei dann noch unter den Achselhöhlen zu verteilen. 

14. Noah baute die Arche und besaß kein Offshore-Boat. 

15. Abraham war auch nicht der Vater der Schlümpfe. 

16. Die Aufforderung zum Tanz ist nicht schlecht, aber eine
Polonaise 
durchs Kirchenschiff: Nein!!!! 

17. Die Tussi mit den kleinen Möpsen war die Jungfrau Maria;
stützen 
Sie sich nicht mehr auf die Statue auf, noch weniger müssen Sie
sie 
umarmen und bitte auch nicht küssen. 

18. Der Freak im Kirchenschiff ist übrigens Jesus; er hängt da
auch 
nicht so rum, sonder ist ans Kreuz genagelt. Und seine letzten
Worte 
war nicht: Mehr Nägel - ich rutsche! 

19. Jener in der Ecke des Chores, welchen Sie als schwule Sau,
ja 
sogar als Transvestit mit Rock benannten, das war übrigens ich. 

20. Das nächste Mal geben Sie bitte einige Tröpfchen Tequila ins 
Wasser und nicht umgekehrt. 

Herzlichst 

Ihr Bischof


----------



## canal1 (19 Mai 2008)

Sorry aber der muss noch!:3dgreat:



An der CIA-Schule stehen drei Agenten vor dem Abschlusstest. Der
Ausbilder sagt zum ersten: Im nächsten Raum befindet sich deine
Freundin. Hier hast du eine Pistole. Du hast 30 Sekunden um sie
umzubringen! 

Nach 30 Sekunden kommt der Mann mit seiner Freundin an der Hand
aus dem Raum, gibt dem Instruktor die Pistole zurück und sagt:
Tut mir leid, das kann ich nicht! 

Als der zweite an der Reihe ist sagt der Ausbilder zu ihm: Im
nächsten Raum befindet sich deine Verlobte. Hier hast du eine
Pistole. Du hast 30 Sekunden um sie umzubringen! 
Nach 30 Sekunden kommt der Mann mit seiner Verlobten an der Hand
aus dem Raum, gibt dem Instruktor die Pistole zurück und sagt:
Tut mir leid, das kann ich nicht! 

Zum dritten sagt der Ausbilder: Im nächsten Raum befindet sich
deine Frau mit der du schon 10 Jahre verheiratet bist. Hier hast
du eine Pistole. Du hast 30 Sekunden um sie umzubringen! 
Der Mann geht in den Raum. Nach zwei Sekunden ertönt ein
fürchterlicher Lärm und nach 20 Sekunden steht der Mann wieder
vor der Tür und sagt zum Ausbilder: Irgendein Idiot hat
Platzpatronen in die Pistole getan. Ich habe sie mit dem Sessel
erschlagen müssen!


----------



## Muli (19 Mai 2008)

Der dritte ist ein Repost, wenn auch gleich ein sehr guter!
Der Witz ist der Hammer! Danke für die Schmunzelminute :thx:


----------



## Katzun (19 Mai 2008)

ich finde 1und 3 sind wirklich lustig.....LOL der fischerverein:3drofl:


----------



## krawutz (23 Mai 2008)

Fragt ein Teenager nach dem Einkauf die Verkäuferin :"Kann ich die Klamotten wieder zurückgeben, wenn sie meinen Eltern gefallen ?"


----------



## canal1 (26 Mai 2008)

Landen zwei Aliens in Amerika neben einer Tankstelle an einer
einsamen Landstraße. 
Sie steigen aus ihrem Raumschiff und watscheln auf das erste Ding
zu, das wie ein Lebewesen aussieht - eine Zapfsäule. Erdling,
bring mich zu deinem Führer!, sagt der erste Alien mit harschemTon. 

Natürlich erhält er keine Antwort. Erdling, bring mich zu deinem
Führer!, wiederholt er daraufhin noch barscher. Als die Zapfsäule
wieder nicht antwortet, zieht er seinen Laser-Blaster und sagt zu
seinem Kollegen: Wenn dieser Erdling mir keinen Respekt zollt, dann werde ich ihnwelchen lehren! 

Äh, mach was Du für richtig hältst, erwidert sein Kumpel, aber
warte, bis ich ein Stück nach hinten gelaufen bin. Leicht
verdutzt lässt der erste Alien seinen Begleiter 50 Meter von der
Tankstelle weg watscheln, bevor er seine Waffe auf die stumme
Zapfsäule richtet. 
Erdling, bring mich sofort zu deinem Führer!!!, knurrt er, und
betätigt nach einigen Sekunden des Schweigens ungehalten den
Abzug. 
Nach der gewaltigen Explosion findet er sich ein ganzes Stück von
den Überresten der Tankstelle entfernt auf dem Rücken liegend
wieder. Während er sich ächzend den Staub von seinem Raumanzug
klopft, fragt er den anderen Alien: 
Sag mal, wenn du wusstest, was passieren würde, wieso hast du
mich dann nicht gewarnt? 
Ich wusste nicht, was passieren würde,sagt der andere, aber ICH
leg mich nicht mit jemandem an, der sich seinen Pimmel zwei mal
um die Hüften wickeln und dann noch ins Ohr stecken kann!


----------



## canal1 (26 Mai 2008)

Eine Frau hat immer Besuch von ihrem Liebhaber, während ihr Mann
bei der Arbeit ist. 
Eines Tages versteckt sich der neunjährige Sohn im Schrank um zu
beobachten, was die beiden denn so machen... 
Auf einmal kommt der Ehemann überraschend nach Hause und die Frau
versteckt auch ihren Liebhaber im Schrank: 
Der Sohn: Dunkel hier drinnen... 
Der Mann (flüstert): Stimmt. 
Der Sohn: Ich hab einen Fußball... 
Der Mann: Schön für Dich. 
Der Sohn: Willst Du den kaufen? 
Der Mann: Nee, vielen Dank! 
Der Sohn: Mein Vater ist draußen! 
Der Mann: OK, wie viel? 
Der Sohn: 250 Euro. 
In den nächsten Wochen passiert es nochmal, dass der Sohn und der
Liebhaber 
im gleichen Schrank enden. 
Der Sohn: Dunkel hier drinnen.... 
Der Mann (flüstert): Stimmt. 
Der Sohn: Ich hab Turnschuhe. 
Der Mann, in Erinnerung, gedanklich seufzend: Wieviel? 
Der Sohn: 500 Euro. 
Nach ein paar Tagen sagt der Vater zum Sohn: Nimm deinen
Fußballsachen und lass uns eine Runde spielen. 
Der Sohn: Geht nicht hab ich alles verkauft! 
Der Vater: Für wie viel? 
Der Sohn: Für 750 Euro. 
Der Vater: Es ist unglaublich wie Du Deine Freunde betrügst, das
ist viel mehr als die Sachen gekostet haben. Ich werde Dich zum
Beichten in die Kirche bringen! 
Der Vater bringt seinen Sohn in die Kirche, setzt ihn in den
Beichtstuhl und schließt die Tür. 
Der Sohn: Dunkel hier drinnen... 
Der Pfarrer: Hör auf mit der Scheiße!!!


----------



## redbull999 (16 Juni 2008)

Neuverpflichtung beim FC Bayern:

Ulli Hoeneß:"Sie sind so engagiert. Mit ihrer breiten Brust sind sie genau der Richtige für unser Team."

Spieler: "Ist es nicht wichtig, dass ich auch gut spielen kann?"

Ulli Hoeneß: "Nein Hauptsache, die Werbefläche ist groß genug!"


Ich muss dazu schreiben das ich Bayern Fan bin. Mögen mir alle Bayern Fans vergeben. :skull:

Gruß RThomas


----------



## redbull999 (16 Juni 2008)

Die Lehrerin in Gelsenkirchen will sich in ihrer neuen Klasse beliebt machen und erzählt am ersten Schultag, dass sie Schalke-Fan ist. Als sie fragt, wer ebenfalls Schalke-Fan sei, melden sich alle Schüler. Nur ein kleines Mädchen meldet sich nicht.

"Warum meldest du dich denn nicht?" fragt die Lehrerin.

"Weil ich kein Schalke-Fan bin." sagt die Kleine.

"So, und zu welchen Verein hältst du dann?"

"Ich bin BVB-Fan - und ich bin stolz darauf!" antwortet das Mädchen.

"BVB? Um Himmels Willen, warum denn Borussia Dortmund?" will die Lehrerin wissen.

"Mein Papa kommt von dort und meine Mami auch. Und die sind beide BVB-Fans, also bin ich auch BVB-Fan!"

"Aber mein Kind" versucht die Lehrerin zu erklären, "man muss doch nicht alles seinen Eltern nachmachen. Stell Dir vor, deine Mutter wäre Prostituierte und dein Vater Rauschgifthändler oder Autoknacker ... was dann?"

"Ja dann wäre ich wohl auch Schalke-Fan ..."

Gruß RThomas


----------



## canal1 (16 Juni 2008)

:3drofl: Der letzte ist wirklich gut:3djumping:


----------



## Scepter (21 Juni 2008)

Ein Werder-Fan kommt in eine HSV-Kneipe. Er legt
seinen Werder-Schal auf die Theke und bestellt ein Bier. Erst dann schaut er sich um und stellt entsetzt fest, dass er in einer "HSV"-Kneipe gelandet ist.
Ruckartig reißt er seinen Schal an sich und will aus der Kneipe flüchten. Doch der
Wirt packt ihn am Kragen und sagt: "Moment Freundchen, jetzt wird erst mal gewürfelt!" 
"Ok, wie geht das Spiel?", fragt der Bremer. "Bei 1, 2, 3, 4 oder 5 kriegst du eins auf die Fresse", so der Wirt.
"Und was ist bei 6?", fragt der Werder-Fan .
"Dann darfst du noch mal würfeln!"


----------



## Tokko (21 Juni 2008)

Wie das Leben so spielt....

Dank dir Scepter.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## jack-o (15 Juli 2008)

Für die türkischen Kollegen:

Was ist ne Kuh auf nem Fahrrad? Ein Murat !


----------



## Tokko (15 Juli 2008)

*Hihihi*:thumbup:


----------



## Scepter (21 Juli 2008)

Drei Frauen, eine Verlobte, eine Verheiratete und eine Geliebte chatten über ihre Beziehungen und beschließen ihre Männer zum Staunen zu bringen. In dieser Nacht wollen alle drei S&M-mäßig Ledermieder, Stöckelschuhe und eine Maske über den Augen tragen.
Nach einigen Tagen chatten sie wieder.
Die Verlobte schreibt: In der Nacht als mein Freund heim kam, fand er mich in Ledermieder, Stöckelschuhen und Maske. Er sagt:" Du bist die Frau meines Lebens, Ich liebe Dich... wir machen jede Nacht lang Liebe."
Die Geliebte schreibt: Oh, ja! Wir trafen uns in seinem Büro. Ich trug ein
Ledermieder, Stöckelschuhe, eine Maske über den Augen und einen Regenmantel. Als ich den Mantel öffnete sagt er kein Wort. Wir hatten nur wilden Sex die ganze Nacht.
Die Verheiratete schreibt: In der letzten Nacht schickte ich die Kinder zu
meiner Mutter. Ich war bereit: Ledermieder, Stöckelschuhe, eine Maske über den Augen und einen Regenmantel. Als mein Mann von der Arbeit heim kam, griff er zur Bierflasche und zur Fernbedienung des Fernsehers und sagte:
"Hey Batman, was gibt's zu Essen?"


----------



## AMUN (10 Aug. 2008)

Papi kommt abends nach Hause, da rennt ihm sein kleiner Sohn Fritz entgegen.
Fritz: "Papi, Papi, Mutti ist heute fast gestorben!"
Papi: "Wie meinst du denn das?"
Fritz: "Na, sie lag auf dem Boden und schrie: Oh Gott, ich komme! Oh Gott, ich komme! Aber zum Glück lag der Briefträger auf ihr und hat sie festgehalten!"


----------



## AMUN (21 Aug. 2008)

*"Du kommst mir vor wie ein Löwenzahn." - "Wieso?" - "Na ja, einmal kurz geblasen und der ganze Samen ist weg!"*


----------



## Scepter (23 Aug. 2008)

Herbert und Peter sind am See und angeln. Sie sitzen auf ihren Hockern, trinken Bier und starren schweigend vor sich hin. Auf einmal sagt Herbert leise, um die Fische nicht zu erschrecken: „Ich glaub, ich lass mich von meiner Alten scheiden. Sie hat schon seit mindestens zwei Monaten kein Wort mit mir gesprochen.“ Peter nimmt einen Schluck von seinem Bier, denkt eine Weile nach und antwortet: „Das würde ich mir aber gut überlegen. Solche Frauen findet man nicht so leicht!“


----------



## SabberOpi (11 Sep. 2008)

Ein Bauer braucht einen neuen Zuchthahn. Er sucht sich aus dem Katalog einen ausgezeichneten Champion aus und bestellt ihn. Als der Hahn dann auf der Farm angekommen und aus seiner Box raus ist, flitzt er geradewegs zu den Hennen ins Gehege und nimmt sich eine nach der anderen vor. Der Bauer kann es gar nicht fassen. Kaum ist der Hahn mit der letzten Henne fertig, zischt er ab in den Schweinepferch und nimmt sich die Säue vor. Der Bauer ist noch sprachloser. Und dem nicht genug, denn nach getaner Arbeit bei den Schweinen zieht es den Hahn in den Kuhstall. Nach einiger Zeit torkelt der Hahn aus dem Stall und fällt mitten auf dem Hof um. Der Bauer denkt sich: ,Der ist hinüber' und geht hin, um sich zu vergewissern. Mittlerweile kreisen schon erwartungsvoll die Geier über der Szenerie. Als sich der Bauer über den Hahn beugt und ihn anstösst, schlägt dieser ein Auge auf und flüstert: 'Alter, wenn Du mir die Nummer mit den Geiern vermasselst, nehm' ich mir deine Frau vor...!


----------



## Scepter (22 Sep. 2008)

Das Telefon klingelt. Gerhard Schröder geht ans Telefon.
Anrufer: "Guten Tag, ich möchte gern den Bundeskanzler sprechen!"

Schröder: "Tut mir leid, ich bin nicht mehr Kanzler. Da müssen sie jetzt woanders anrufen."

Der Anrufer legt auf. Zwei Minuten später klingelt das Telefon wieder.
Gerhard Schröder geht ans Telefon.

Anrufer: "Guten Tag, ich möchte gern den Bundeskanzler sprechen!"

Schröder: "Tut mir leid, ich bin nicht mehr Kanzler, habe ich das eben nicht schon gesagt?! Sie sind hier falsch!"
Der Anrufer legt wieder auf. Wieder eine Minute später: Das Telefon
klingelt
erneut. Gerhard Schröder geht ans Telefon.

Anrufer: "Guten Tag, ich möchte gerne den Bundeskanzler sprechen!"

Schröder: "Also wie oft soll ich Ihnen das denn noch sagen? ICH BIN
NICHT MEHR DER KANZLER!"

Anrufer: "Ja ich weiß, aber ich kanns nicht oft genug hören..."


----------



## AMUN (1 Okt. 2008)

*Ein 80jähriger möchte mal wieder mit seiner Frau schlafen. Als er gerade loslegen will, sagt diese: "Moment, nicht ohne Kondom!" Der antwortet verdutzt: "Warum, in deinem Alter bekommst Du doch keine Kinder mehr!" diese: "Aber vielleicht Salmonellen, bei den alten Eiern!"*


----------



## AMUN (5 Okt. 2008)

*Telefonat: "Ist da die Beratungsstelle für Alkoholiker?"
"Ja, hier Alkoholikerberatung, haben Sie Sorgen?"
"Ja, ich wüsste gerne, wie man Erdbeerbowle ansetzt!"​*


----------



## AMUN (28 Okt. 2008)

*Computer männlich oder weiblich?*

Computer männlich oder weiblich?


Eine Französischlehrerin fragte ihre Klasse, ob “Computer” im französischen männlich oder weiblich sei und zwar Mädchen und Jungs getrennt.
Die Mädchen entschieden sich für “männlich”, “le computer”. Die Begründung:
- Um überhaupt etwas damit anfangen zu können, muss man sie anmachen
- Sie können nicht selbständig denken
- Sie sollen bei Problemen helfen, aber meist sind sie das Problem
- Sobald man sich für ein Modell entscheidet, kommt ein besseres raus..

Die Jungs entscheiden sich für “weiblich”, “la computer”. Die Begründung:
- Niemand außer dem Hersteller versteht die innere Logik
- Die Sprache, die sie zur Kommunikation mit anderen Computern benutzen, ist für andere unverständlich
- Auch der kleinste Fehler wird langfristig gespeichert
- Sobald man sich für einen entschieden hat, geht das halbe Gehalt für Zubehör drauf.


----------



## Hein666 (15 März 2009)

Ein junger Mann zieht in die Stadt und geht zu einem großen Kaufhaus, um sich dort nach einem Job umzusehen. 

Manager: 
"Haben Sie irgendwelche Erfahrungen als Verkäufer?" 

Junger Mann: 
"Klar, da wo ich herkomme, war ich immer der Top-Verkäufer!" 

Der Manager findet den selbstbewußten jungen Mann sympathisch und stellt ihn ein. 

Der erste Arbeitstag ist hart, aber er meistert ihn. Nach Ladenschluss kommt der Manager zu ihm. 

"Wieviel Kunden hatten Sie denn heute?" 

Junger Mann: 
"Einen." 

Manager: 
"Nur Einen? Unsere Verkäufer machen im Schnitt 20 bis 30 Verkäufe pro Tag! Wie hoch war denn die Verkaufssumme?" 

Junger Mann: 
"210325 Euro und 65 Cent." 

Manager: 
"210325 Euro und 65 Cent?!! Was haben Sie denn verkauft?" 

Junger Mann: 
"Zuerst habe ich dem Mann einen kleinen Angelhaken verkauft, dann habe ich ihm einen mittleren Angelhaken verkauft. Dann verkaufte ich ihm einen noch größeren Angelhaken und schließlich verkaufte ich ihm eine neue Angelrute. Dann fragte ich ihn, wo er denn eigentlich zum Angeln hinwollte, und er sagte 'Hoch an die Küste'. 

Also sagte ich ihm, er würde ein Boot brauchen. Wir gingen also in die Bootsabteilung, und ich verkaufte ihm diese doppelmotorige Seawind. Er bezweifelte, dass sein Honda Civic dieses Boot würde ziehen können, also ging ich mit ihm rüber in die Automobilabteilung und verkaufte ihm diesen Pajero mit Allradantrieb." 

Manager: 
"Sie wollen damit sagen, ein Mann kam zu ihnen, um einen Angelhaken zu kaufen, und Sie haben ihm gleich mehrere Haken, eine neue Angelrute, ein Boot und einen Geländewagen verkauft??!" 

Junger Mann: 
"Nein, nein, er kam her und wollte eine Packung Tampons für seine Frau kaufen, also sagte ich zu ihm: 'Nun, wo Ihr Wochenende doch sowieso langweilig ist, könnten Sie ebensogut Angeln fahren.'"


----------



## Hein666 (18 März 2009)

Ein Mann fragt seinen Papagei:
"Was ist mit dir los, du bist so was von zappelig, das kann man nicht mehr
mit ansehen"

Der Papagei gibt zur Antwort:
"Du weißt doch, ich brauch unbedingt mal wieder ein Weibchen".
Hm, fragt sich der Mann, wie kann ich meinem Papagei nur helfen und bittet
einen Kollegen um Rat.
Der meint:
"Steck ihn mal für eine Stunde in die Kühltruhe, dann geht's ihm bestimmt
wieder besser".
Gesagt getan.
Nach drei Stunden flucht der Mann los:
"Verdammt, ich hab den blöden Papagei in der Kühltruhe vergessen",
rennt los, macht den Deckel auf und guckt ganz verdutzt.
Sitzt der blöde Papagei da und wischt sich die Schweißperlen von der Stirn.
"Was ist denn mit dir los?
Der Papagei:
"Was glaubst du, was ich für eine Arbeit hatte, bis die ´Wiesenhof
´-Schlampe ihre Schenkel breit gemacht hat".


----------



## AMUN (22 März 2009)

Wiesenhof rofl3


----------



## Hein666 (24 März 2009)

Ein Atheist ging in den Wäldern des Rocky Mountains spazieren und genoss die Natur in vollen Zügen. "Was für schöne Tiere!" sagte er zu sich selbst. 
Als er den Fluss entlang ging, hörte er ein Rascheln hinter sich im Gebüsch. 
Er drehte sich um und sah einen 2 Meter großen Grizzly- Bären auf sich zukommen. Er lief so schnell er konnte den Weg hinauf. Er sah über die Schulter und bemerkte, dass der Bär näher kam. Er lief noch schneller, und vor Aufregung kamen ihm die Tränen. Er sah sich noch einmal um, doch der Bär war noch näher gekommen. Sein Herz raste furchtbar und er versuchte, noch schneller zu laufen. Er stolperte und fiel zu Boden. Er rollte sich ab, um sich wieder aufzurichten, aber er sah nur den Bären; direkt über ihm, die linke Pranke nach ihm ausgestreckt und die Rechte zum Schlag ausholend. In diesem Moment rief der Atheist ohne nachzudenken: 
"Oh, mein Gott!..." 
Die Zeit stand still. 
Der Bär erstarrte. 
Der Wald war still. 
Sogar der Fluss hörte auf, zu fließen. 
Während ein helles Licht auf den Mann fiel, kam eine Stimme vom Himmel: 
"Du hast all die Jahre meine Existenz bestritten; und lehrst sogar andere, dass ich nicht existiere! Erwartest Du wirklich, dass ich Dir aus dieser Schwierigkeit heraushelfe? Soll ich Dich als einen Gläubigen ansehen?" 
Der Atheist schaute direkt in das Licht und antwortete: "Es wäre eine Heuchelei nach all diesen Jahren für mich ein Christ zu sein, aber vielleicht kannst Du ja den Bären zu einem Christen machen?" 
"Sehr gut", sprach die Stimme. 
Das Licht verlosch. 
Der Fluss floss wieder. 
Die Geräusche des Waldes kehrten zurück. 
Und dann nahm der Bär seine rechte Pranke zurück... 
führte beide Pranken zusammen... neigte seinen Kopf und sprach: 
"Komm Herr Jesus, sei mein Gast und segne, was du mir bescheret hast!"


----------



## siehstdu (8 Apr. 2009)

Morgens um 6 in der Bäckerei....

eine Blondine betritt den Laden, geht an der Schlange vorbei zum Tresen.
Am Tresen angekommen haut sie mit voller Wucht ihren Kopf auf den Tresen, dreht sich um und geht weg.
Die Kunden gucken total verduzt die Verkäuferin an.....da sagt die Verkäuferin:
"Nicht wundern, die kommt jeden Morgen und holt sich ein frisches Hörnchen"


----------



## Alea (11 Juni 2009)

Die Schöpfung
Gott erschuf den Esel und sagte zu ihm:
„Du bist ein Esel. Du wirst unentwegt von morgens bis abends arbeiten und schwere Sachen auf deinem Rücken tragen. Du wirst Gras fressen und wenig intelligent sein. Und du wirst 50 Jahre leben."
Darauf entgegnet der Esel:
„50 Jahre so zu leben ist viel zu groß, gib mir bitte nicht mehr als 25 Jahre!" 
Und so war es.
Dann erschuf Gott den Hund und sprach zu ihm:
„Du bist ein Hund, du wirst über die Güter der Menschheit wachen, deren ergebenster Freund du sein wirst. Du wirst das essen, was der Mensch übrig lässt und 25 Jahre leben."
Der Hund antwortet:
„Gott, 25 Jahre so zu leben, ist zu viel. Bitte gib mir nicht mehr als 15 Jahre!"
Und so war es.
Dann erschuf Gott den Affen und sprach:
„Du bist ein Affe. Du sollst von Baum zu Baum schwingen und dich verhalten wie ein Idiot. 
Du wirst lustig sein und so sollst du 20 Jahre leben."
Der Affe sprach:
„Gott, 20 Jahre als Clown der Welt zu leben, ist mir zu viel. 
Bitte gib mir nicht mehr als 10 Jahre!" 
Und so war es.
Schließlich erschuf Gott den Mann und sprach zu ihm:
„Du bist ein Mann, das einzige rationale Lebewesen, das die Erde bewohnen wird. Du wirst deine Intelligenz nutzen, um dir die anderen Geschöpfe untertan zu machen. Du wirst die Erde beherrschen und für 20 Jahre leben."
Darauf sprach der Mann:
„Gott, Mann zu sein für nur 20 Jahre ist nicht genug. Bitte gib mir die 25 Jahre, die der Esel ausschlug, die 10 des Hundes und die 10 des Affen!"
Und so sorgte Gott dafür, dass der Mann 20 Jahre als Mann lebt,
dann heiratet und 25 Jahre als Esel von morgens bis abends arbeitet und schwere Lasten trägt.
Dann wird er Kinder haben und 10 Jahre wie ein Hund leben, das haus bewachen und das essen, was die Familie übrig lässt.
Dann, im hohen Alter, lebt er zehn Jahre als Affe, verhält sich wie ein Idiot und amüsiert seine Enkelkinder.
Und so ist es bis heute …..


----------



## Crash (3 Juli 2009)

3 Vampire gehen in eine Bar. Der erste bestellt einmal Blut, der zweite ebenso. 
Der 3. Vampir bittet den Kellner um eine Tasse heisses Wasser.
Die anderen schauen ihn mit grossen Augen an " Du bist ein Vampir und Vampire trinken nur Blut "
Er zieht ein benutzten OB aus der Tasche und ruft TEATIME.


----------



## Q (21 Okt. 2009)

Der Kartoffelsalat sitzt im Magen.
Plötzlich geht die Tür auf und es kommt ein Schnaps rein.
"wer bist denn Du?" fragt der Kartoffelsalat.
"Ich bin der Klare Korn. Der Maier von gegenüber hat mich ausgegeben."

Nach einiger Zeit geht die Tür auf und es kommt ein Schnaps rein.
"wer bist denn Du?" fragt der Kartoffelsalat.
"Ich bin der Magenbitter. Der Maier von gegenüber hat mich ausgegeben."

Nach einiger Zeit geht die Tür auf und es kommt ein Schnaps rein.
"wer bist denn Du?" fragt der Kartoffelsalat.
"Ich bin der Ouzo. Der Maier von gegenüber hat mich ausgegeben."

Nach einiger Zeit geht die Tür auf und es kommt ein Schnaps rein.
"wer bist denn Du?" fragt der Kartoffelsalat.
"Ich bin der Appelkorn. Der Maier von gegenüber hat mich ausgegeben."

"Moment" sagt der Kartoffelsalat, "den Maier von gegenüber, den schaue ich mir mal genauer an..."


----------



## AMUN (7 Dez. 2009)

*Auf einer Weide steht die Kuh Elsa. Auf der Nachbarweide, durch einen Zaun getrennt, steht der Bulle Hannibal. Ruft die Kuh Elsa: "Komm Hannibal, komm." Der Bulle Hannibal nimmt Anlauf, springt über den Draht und bleibt auf der anderen Seite bedröppelt stehen. Fragt die Kuh Elsa: "Was ist, Hannibal?" Sagt Hannibal: "Sag nur noch Hanni zu mir, die Bälle hängen am Draht..."*


----------



## Alea (1 Jan. 2010)

*Golfen mit Gott*

Gott und Petrus spielen Golf. Gott verzieht seinen Abschlag, der Ball rollt in Richtung Sandbunker. Da kommt eine Maus und packt den Golfball, dann kommt eine Katze und packt die Maus, dann kommt ein Adler und packt die Katze und schwingt sich mit ihr in die Luft. Dann kommt ein Blitz und schlägt in den Adler mit der Katze mit der Maus mit dem Golfball, der Golfball fällt genau ins Loch.
Petrus: "Wat iss jetzt? Spielen wir Golf oder blödeln wir rum?"


----------



## neman64 (1 Jan. 2010)

Eine Mutter geht mit ihrer Tochter durch einen FKK-Strand.

Sie gehen bei einer Dicken Frau vorbei. Sagt die Tochter Boah, ist die aber dick. Darauf die Mutter sie ist schwanger und bekommt ein Kind.

Sie gehen weiter und kommen bei einen dicken Mann vorbei. "Da Sagt die Tochter zur Mutter." Bei ihm weiß ich was er bekommt. Sagt die Mutter darauf es ist ein Mann und Männer konnen keine Kinder bekommen.

Darauf sagt die Tochter er bekommt einen Elefanten, weil Rüssel schaut schon heraus.:WOW:


----------



## nrwfighter (8 Jan. 2010)

Hab mir folgenden Witz selber ausgedacht.

Die Obamas haben ein Problem: sie können im Weißen Haus nicht verstecken spielen.


----------



## henkbioly (9 Feb. 2010)

was ist gelb und kann ncht schwimmen?

n bagger

und warum nicht?
weil er nur einen arm hat
*klopper*


----------



## canal1 (9 Feb. 2010)

Ein Mann kommt in die Apotheke und verlangt vom
Apotheker ein Kondom.
Stolz erzählt er ihm: "Heute Abend bin ich bei
meiner Freundin zum Essen eingeladen, danach
läuft bestimmt noch was!"
Nach zehn Minuten kommt er wieder und sagt: "Ich
hätte gerne noch ein Kondom, grad hab ich von nem
Kumpel erfahren das die Mutter meiner Freundin ne
richtige Schlampe ist und es mit jedem macht! Ich
schätze mal da geht heut Abend auch noch so
einiges."
Er bekommt das Kondom und geht...
Abends dann bei seiner Freundin schaut er den
ganzen Abend vor sich auf den Teller, und redet
kein Wort mit den Eltern von ihr.
Entrüstet sagt sie: "Wenn ich gewusst hätte das
du so unfreundlich bist, dann hätte ich dich
nicht eingeladen."
Darauf erwidert er: "Hätte ich gewusst, dass dein
Vater Apotheker ist, dann wäre ich auch nicht
gekommen!"


----------



## AMUN (16 Feb. 2010)

*20 Flaschen Whisky*

Ich hatte 20 Flaschen Whisky im Keller, als ich erfuhr, dass der Alkohol der groesste Feind des Menschen sei. Also beschloss ich, den verderblichen Stoff in den Ausguss zu schuetten.

Ich zog den Korken aus der ersten Flasche und goss den Inhalt ins Becken, mit Ausnahme von einem Glas, das ich trank. Es war ein grosses Glas.

Dann zog ich den Korken aus der zweiten Flasche und goss den Inhalt ins Becken, mit Ausnahme von einem Glas, das ich trank.

Dann zog ich den Korken aus der dritten Flasche und goss ein Glas voll ins Becken, das ich trank.

Dann zog ich den Korken aus der vierten Flasche, die ich trank, mit Ausnahme von einem Glas. Das goss ich ins Becken und trank mit Ausnahme von der fuenften Flasche.

Dann korkte ich des Becken aus der Flasche und trank ein Glas. Die sechste Flasche warf ich ins Glas und trank aus dem Becken mit Ausnahme von dem Korken.

Dann zog ich mich aus dem Becken und flaschte den Trank aus dem siebten Glas, das ich korkte. Dann warf ich die naechsten vier Becken aus dem Fenster und ass sieben Korken mit Ausnahme der Flasche, die ich trank.

Dann goss ich mir zwei Glas ins Becken und zaehlte 31 Flaschen.

Dann trank ich elf Glaeser und korkte ins Becken. Dann glaste ich alle Korken und beckte vierzig Flaschen mit Ausnahme von einem Schnaps Whisky, aber ich bin nicht halb so bekorkt, wie manche denken Leute mit Ausnahme von einem Glas in der Flasche und leckte das Becken aus.


----------



## AMUN (16 Feb. 2010)

Hoffmann stirbt und kommt in den Himmel. Man steckt ihn in ein langes Nachthemd und reicht ihm Wein und Käse. Hoffmann ist zufrieden, wenn er sich auch das himmlische Leben etwas luxuriöser vorgestellt hat. Bei einem Spaziergang entdeckt er jedoch eines Tages, dass ein ehemaliger Schwerverbrecher im Smoking auf einer Wolke herumlümmelt - eine Blondine in der Linken, eine Flasche Whisky in der Rechten. Hoffmann ist stinksauer und beschwert sich bei Petrus über die Ungerechtigkeit. Der lächelt ihn nur an:"Es ist nicht alles immer so, wie es aussieht, mein Sohn. Die Flasche Whisky hat ein Loch. Und die Blondine hat keins."

rofl3


----------



## Alea (17 Feb. 2010)

suuuuper, echt genial


----------



## Babs (23 Feb. 2010)

*Der etwas "bessere" Blondienenwitz*

Hab ich gerade im Web gefunden^^

Ein Rechtsanwalt saß im Flugzeug einer Blondine gegenüber, langweilte sich
und fragte, ob sie ein lustiges Spiel mit ihm machen wolle.

Aber sie war müde und wollte schlafen.

Der Rechtsanwalt gab nicht auf und erklärte, das Spiel sei nicht nur lustig,
sondern auch leicht: "Ich stelle eine Frage und wenn Sie die Antwort nicht
wissen, zahlen Sie mir 5 Euro und umgekehrt."

Die Blonde lehnte ab und stellte den Sitz zum Schlaf zurück.

Der Rechtsanwalt blieb hartnäckig und schlug vor: "O.K., wenn Sie die
Antwort nicht wissen, zahlen Sie 5 Euro, aber wenn ich die Antwort nicht
weiß, zahle ich Ihnen 500 Euro!"

Jetzt stimmte die Blonde zu und der Rechtsanwalt stellte die erste Frage:
"Wie groß ist die Entfernung von der Erde zum Mond?" Die Blonde griff in die
Tasche und reichte wortlos 5 Euro hinüber.

"Danke", sagte der Rechtsanwalt, "jetzt sind Sie dran."
Sie fragte ihn: "Was geht den Berg mit 3 Beinen hinauf und kommt mit 4
Beinen herunter?"

Der Rechtsanwalt war verwirrt, steckte seinen Laptopanschluss ins
Bordtelefon, schickte E-Mails an seine Mitarbeiter, fragte bei der
Staatsbibliothek und bei allen Suchmaschinen im Internet, aber vergebens,
keine Antwort.

Nach 1 Stunde gab er auf, weckte die Blonde und gab ihr 500 Euro.
"Danke", sagte sie und wollte weiter schlafen. Der frustrierte Rechtsanwalt
aber hakte nach und fragte: "Also gut, was ist die Antwort?"
Wortlos griff die Blondine in die Tasche und gab ihm 5 Euro!

Was lernt man daraus ? 

Manche Männer sind noch dümmer als Blondinen!


----------



## Alea (6 Apr. 2010)

Neulich bei Mc Drive:

"Hiere Bechellung hippe." 

Knarzt es mir aus dem Lautsprecher entgegen. 
Klingt für mich nach Schellackplatte... Aus 
Erfahrung aber weiß ich, dass sich die 
Stimme 
(männlich... weiblich... Wohl eher männlich) 
am anderen Ende dieses Dosentelefons soeben 
nach meiner Bestellung erkundigt hat. 

Jetzt einfach zu bestellen wäre mir zu 
langweilig, also frag ich: 

"Haben sie etwas vom Huhn?" 

Aus dem Lautsprecher ertönt ein schwer 
verständliches Wort, das aber eindeutig mit: 
"...icken" endet. Ich antworte: 

"Später vielleicht, zunächst möchte ich 
was essen." 

Etwas lauter tönt es zurück: 
"SCHICKEN?" Ich kann es mir nicht 
verkneifen: 

"Nein ich würde es gleich selbst 
abholen." 

Eine kurze Pause entsteht, ich stelle mir 
belustigt die genervte Visage des 
McDoof-Knechts vor. Als die Sprechpause zu 
lang werden droht, sage ich: 
"Ach sie meinen CHICKEN? Nö, lieber 
doch 
nicht. Haben sie vielleicht Presskuh mit 
Tomatentunke im Röstbrötchen?" 

"Hamburger?" fragt mein 
unsichtbares Gegenüber zurück. 
Wahrheitsgemäß 
antworte ich: 

"Nein ich bin von hier. Aber hat das 
denn Einfluss auf meine Bestellung?" 

"Wol-len sie ei-nen Ham-bur-ger?" 

"Jetzt beruhigen sie sich mal, ja ich 
nehme einen." 

"Schieß?" 

"Stimmt, hatte ich nach meiner letzten 
Mahlzeit hier, mittlerweile ist meine 
Darmflora aber wieder wohlauf, ich denke ich 
kann es erneut riskieren." 

Der Stimminhaber beginnt mir ein wenig leid 
zu tun. Er kann ja nichts für seinen Job, 
aber ich ja schließlich auch nicht. 

"Ob sie KÄ-SE auf den Hamburger 
möchten?" 

"Ah ja gern, ich nehme einen 
mittelalten 
Pyrenäen Bergkäse, nicht zu dick 
geschnitten, 
von einer Seite leicht angeschmolzen." 

Ob die nächste Ansage aus dem Lautsprecher: 
"Sicher doch." oder 
"Arschloch" 
lautet, kann ich nicht genau heraushören... 
Deutlicher erklingt nun: 

"Was dazu?" 

"Doch ja, ich hätte gern diese 
gesalzenen frittierten 
Kartoffelstäbchen." 

"Also Pommes?" 

"Von mir aus auch die..." 

"Klein, Mittel, Groß?" 

"Gemischt, und zwar jeweils zu einem 
drittel große, mittlere und kleine." 

"WOLLEN SIE MICH EIGENTLICH 
VERARSCHEN??" 

Diese wiederum sehr laut formulierte Frage 
verstehe ich klar und deutlich, sie verlangt 
eine ehrliche Antwort: 

"Falls das die Bedingung ist, hier 
etwas 
zu Essen zu bekommen, JA, also? 
Machen wir weiter?" 

Die Stimme schnauft kurz und fragt: 
"Gut, gut. Pommes, etwas zu den 
Pommes?" 

"Ein schönes Entrecôte, blutig und ein 
Glas 1996er Spätburgunder bitte." 

"ICH KOMM DIR GLEICH RAUS UND GEB DIR 
BLUTIG!!" 

"Machen sie das, aber verschütten sie 
dabei bitte nicht den Wein." 

"Schluß jetzt, Schalter 2. 4Euro 
15." 

Schon vorbei, gerade als es anfing lustig zu 
werden. Aber ich habe noch ein Ass im Ärmel. 
Ich zahle mit einem 500 Euro Schein. 

"Tut mir leid, aber ich hab`s nicht 
größer." 

Freundlich werde ich ausgekontert: 
"Kein 
Problem." Mit kaltem Blick lässt ein 
bemützter Herr mein Wechselgeld auf den 
Stahltresen klappern. Nicht mit mir 
Freundchen, ich will den Triumph. 

Also, Zeit fürs Finale. 

"Kann ich bitte ne Quittung 
bekommen?" frage ich überfreundlich. 
"Ist ein Geschäftsessen!" 

Nun Hausverbot!! Aber den Spaß war es wert !


----------



## alex40 (6 Apr. 2010)

Eine Angestellte wendet sich an den Betriebsrat und möchte sich über den Hausmeister beschweren.

"Dieser sagt jeden Tag zu mir,ihre Haare riechen aber gut.Das ist sexuelle Belästigung am Arbeitsplatz".

Der Betriebsratsvorsitzende meint nur."Das ist aber doch eher ein Kompliment".

Worauf die Angestellte sagt:"Aber unser Hausmeister ist Liliputaner":


----------



## alex40 (9 Apr. 2010)

George W. Bush fährt mit seinem Chauffeur übers Land. Plötzlich wird ein Huhn überfahren. Wer soll es aber dem Bauern beibringen?
Bush großmütig zu seinem Chauffeur: "Lassen Sie mich mal machen. Ich bin der mächtigste Mann der Welt. Der Bauer wird das verstehen."
Gesagt, getan. Nach einer Minute kommt Bush atemlos zurückgehetzt: Blaues Auge, Oberkiefer lädiert, den Hintern reibend. "Schnell weg hier!"
Die beiden fahren weiter.
Plötzlich wird ein Schwein überfahren. Bush schaut ängstlich zum Chauffeur: "Jetzt gehen aber Sie!"
Der Chauffeur geht zum Bauernhof. Bush wartet 10 Minuten, 20 Minuten, ... Nach einer Stunde erscheint der Chauffeur singend, freudestrahlend, die Taschen voller Geld und einen dicken Schinken unter dem Arm.
Fragt ihn Bush: "Was haben Sie dem Bauern denn gesagt?"
"Guten Tag. Ich bin der Fahrer von George W. Bush. Das Schwein ist tot!"


----------



## Babs (10 Apr. 2010)

Zwei Penisse unterhalten sich. Sagt der eine: "Hast Du schon gehört? Die AOK bezahlt nun doch nicht unser Viagra!"

Sagt der andere: "Siehst du, ich habe doch gewusst, dass sie uns hängen lassen!"


----------



## boarder (5 Mai 2010)

hehe


----------



## AMUN (22 Mai 2010)

Ein Bauarbeiter war im 3. Stock eines Rohbaus. Er benötigte dringend eine Säge, war aber zu faul um sie von unten zu holen.
Also rief er seinem Kollegen am Boden zu, was er brauchte. Der konnte aber kein Wort verstehen.
Also versuchte der Bauarbeiter dem Kollegen mittels Zeichen zu erklären, was er brauchte.
Zuerst zeigte er auf seinen Kopf (für "ich"), dann auf seinen Bauch (für "brauche") und dann machte er mit der Hand die typische Sägebewegung.
Der Kollege am Boden nickte "verstanden", ließ seine Hosen fallen und begann sich einen runterzuholen.
Der Bauarbeiter im 3. Stock war angefressen, dass ihn der Kollege offensichtlich nicht verstanden hatte und stürmte ins Erdgeschoß.
"Du Trottel, ich habe versucht Dir zu erklären, dass ich eine Säge brauche!"
Der Kollege antwortete: "Ich weiß, ich wollte Dir nur mitteilen, dass ich gleich komme!"


----------



## AMUN (3 Juni 2010)

Der Vater fragt den Freund seiner Tochter: 
"Sag mal? Hast Du letzte Nacht vielleicht das Wort "Liebe" in den Schnee gepisst?"
- "Ja, wieso?" - 
"Das gefällt mir aber gar nicht, ich hab nämlich die Handschrift meiner Tochter erkannt."


----------



## alex40 (25 Aug. 2010)

Ein Ehepaar sitzt in einem noblen Restaurant, als die Ehefrau zu einem in 
der nähe stehenden Tisch hinüberblickt und einen sinnlos betrunkenen Mann
sieht.

Ihr Ehemann bemerkt: "Ich stelle fest, dass du diesen Mann dort schon seit
einer Weile beobachtest. Kennst du ihn?

"Ja" antwortet sie. "Er ist mein Exmann, und er trinkt soviel, seit ich ihn
vor acht Jahren verlassen habe."

"Das ist bemerkenswert", entgegnet der Ehemann. "Ich hätte nie gedacht,
dass jemand so lange feiern kann".

+++

An old U.S. Marine Pilot sat down at the Starbucks, still wearing his old
USMC flight suit and leather jacket and ordered a cup of coffee.
As he sat sipping his coffee, a young woman sat down next to him. She
turned to the pilot and asked, 'Are you a real pilot?'
He replied, 'Well, I've spent my whole life flying planes, first Stearmans,
then the early Grummans... flew a Wildcat and Corsair in WWII, and later
in the Korean conflict, Banshees and Cougars.
I've taught more than 260 people to fly and given rides to hundreds, so I
guess I am a pilot, and you, what are you?
She said, 'I'm a lesbian. I spend my whole day thinking about naked women.
As soon as I get up in the morning, I think about naked women.
When I shower, I think about naked women. When I watch TV, I think about
naked women. It seems everything makes me think of naked women.'
The two sat sipping in silence.
A little while later, a young man came along and sat down on the other
side of the old pilot and asked: "are you a real pilot?"
He replied, 'I always thought I was, but I just found out I'm a lesbian.




+++

Die UNO hat eine weltweite Umfrage durchgeführt. Die Frage lautete: 
"Geben sie uns bitte ihre ehrliche Meinung zur Lösung der Nahrungs-Knappheit im Rest der Welt ab." 
Die Umfrage stellte sich, nicht unerwartet, als Riesenflop heraus:
·In Afrika wussten die Teilnehmer nicht was Nahrung ist.
·Osteuropa wusste nicht, was ehrlich heißt.
·Westeuropa kannte das Wort Knappheit nicht.
·Die Chinesen wussten nicht, was Meinung ist.
·Der Nahe Osten fragte nach, was denn Lösung bedeute.
·Südamerika kannte den Sinn des Wortes bitte nicht.
In den USA wusste niemand, was der Rest der Welt ist.


----------



## Berggeist1963 (27 Aug. 2010)

Der Pfarrer hält auf der Kanzel seine Predigt und ruft herunter: "Alles, was Gott geschaffen hat, ist wunderbar und schön!" Da steht ein Buckliger auf und ruft zurück: "Und was ist mit mir?" Der Pfarrer: "Das ist der schönste Buckel, den ich je gesehen habe!"


----------



## Billy Shears (21 Nov. 2010)

Ein Pfarrer und ein Rabbi gehen zusammen spazieren. Es ist Sommer und sehr heiß. Da kommen sie an einem kleinen See vorbei. Der Pfarrer sagt: "Laß uns schwimmen gehen!" - Der Rabbi: "Aber ich habe keine Badehose dabei." - "Macht nichts, hier kommt ja niemand vorbei."
Also springen die beiden nackt ins Wasser. 
Nach einiger Zeit gehen sie wieder an Land. Ausgerechnet da kommen ein paar Leute vorbei. 
Der Pfarrer hält sich sofort die Hände vors Gemächt. Der Rabbi bedeckt sein Gesicht. 
Überrrascht fragt der Pfarrer: "Wieso hältst du die Hände vor dein Gesicht?"
Worauf der Rabbi antwortet: "Meine Gemeinde erkennt mich am Gesicht!"


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2011)

Was sagt der trainer, wenn oliver kahn
auf den platz rennt?

''der tut nichts, der will nur spielen''


----------



## darkraver (18 Jan. 2011)

fritz kommt zu seinem vater: "papa, ich verstehe nicht, was demokratie ist."
sein vater: "mein sohn, das ist ganz einfach,ich bin der kapitalismus, ich bringe das geld, deine mutter ist die regierung, sie verwaltet das geld und unser dienstmädchen ist die arbeiterklasse. alles dreht sich um dich, also bist du das volk und dein kleiner bruder ist die zukunft.hast du das jetzt verstanden?"
fritz versteht noch nicht ganz will aber seinen vater nicht nochmal fragen und geht ins bett um nachzudenken was sein vater meint.
fritz wacht in der nacht von dem geschrei seines kleinen bruders auf, der in die windeln gemacht hat.er geht ins schlafzimmer seiner eltern, aber seine mutter schläft so fest, dass er sie nicht wecken kann.dann geht er ins zimmer des dienstmädchens und sieht wie sich sein vater mit ihr vernügt.die beiden sind so in beschäftigt, dass sie ihn nicht bemerken.am nächsten morgen geht er zu seinem vater: "papa, ich weiß jetzt was demokratie ist: die regierung schläft während der kapitalismus die arbeiterklasse missbraucht, das volk wird voll ignoriert und die zukunft liegt komplekt in der scheiße!!!!


----------



## AMUN (13 Apr. 2011)

*Alkoholkontrolle* 

Oh man, bin ich doch gestern kontrolliert worden, und der Polizist sagt: "Fahrzeugpapiere und aussteigen, ich denke, Sie sind betrunken!"
Ich: "Herr Inspektor, ich versichere Ihnen, ich habe nichts getrunken!"
Polizist: "Ok, machen wir einen kleinen Test! Stellen Sie sich vor: Sie fahren im Dunkeln auf einer Straße, da kommen Ihnen zwei Lichter entgegen, was ist das?"
Ich: "Ein Auto."
Polizist: "Na klar! Aber welches? Ein Mercedes, ein Audi oder ein BMW?"
Ich: "Keine Ahnung!"
Polizist: "Also doch betrunken."
Ich: "Unter Garantie nicht!"
Polizist: "Okay, noch ein Test: Stellen Sie sich vor: Sie fahren im Dunkeln auf einer Straße, da kommt Ihnen ein Licht entgegen, was ist das?"
Ich: "Ein Motorrad!"
Polizist: "Na klar! Aber welches? Eine Honda, eine Kawasaki oder eine Harley?"
Ich: "Keine Ahnung!"
Polizist: "Wie ich sagte: betrunken!"
Ich wurde langsam etwas sauer, deshalb wollte ich mal eine Gegenprobe machen:
"So, Herr Inspektor, Gegenfrage: Es steht eine Frau am Straßenrand. Sie trägt einen Mini, Netzstrümpfe und hochhackige Schuhe. Wer ist das?"
Polizist: "Na, klar. Eine Hure."
Ich: "Ja klar, aber welche? Ihre Tochter, ihre Frau oder ihre Mutter?"


----------



## beachkini (29 Mai 2011)

für viele männer ist auto fahren wie sex. die frau sitzt teilnahmslos daneben und ruft immer 'nicht so schnell, nicht so schnell!

--------------------------------------

nach 12 jahren ehe praktizieren 90 % aller ehepaare ausgefallenen sex


montag ausgefallen,
dienstag ausgefallen,
mittwoch ausgefallen 
...


----------



## AMUN (5 Juli 2011)

Drei Omas schwimmen einige Bahnen. Nach zwei Stunden kommt die 60-jährige Oma raus.
Der Bademeister ist ganz begeistert und fragt die alte Dame: "Sie waren bestimmt Deutsche Meisterin beim Schwimmen?"
Die Oma antwortet: "Ja, das war ich".
Nach drei Stunden kommt die 70-jährige Oma raus.
Der Bademeister fragt begeistert: "Sie waren bestimmt Europameisterin beim Schwimmen". Antwortet sie: "Ja, genau."
Nach vier Stunden kommt die 80-jährige Oma raus.
Der Bademeister noch viel begeisterter: "Sie waren sicherlich Weltmeisterin beim Schwimmen!"
Die Oma antwortet darauf hin: "Nein, ich war Prostituierte in Venedig und habe Hausbesuche gemacht!" 

happy09


----------



## Max100 (5 Juli 2011)

danke , danke, mich hat´s eben fast gebrettet


----------



## KalleOldenburg (7 Juli 2011)

Dankeschön für die aufheiterungen


----------



## DER SCHWERE (20 Juli 2011)

Die Wette:

Kommt eine Oma mit einer ALDI-Tüte zur Deutschen Bank und sagt am Schalter, dass sie 2 Millionen Euro anlegen möchte “aber nur beim Vorstand persönlich”. Die Dame am Schalter ruft beim Vorstand an und schick die Dame dann hoch. Dort angekommen fragt der Vorstand die alte Dame wo Sie 2 Mio. Euro her hätte.

Die Dame antwortet “hab ich beim wetten gewonnen”!!!
Beim Wetten ??? fragt der Vorstand

Ja, sagt die Oma, wenn Sie wollen können wir auch wetten!!!
Um was wollen Sie den mit mir wetten, fragt der Vorstand?

Ich wette mit Ihnen, dass morgen Mittag um 15 Uhr ihre Eier “Eckig” sind. Mein Einsatz 500.000 Euro
Der Vorstand nimmt die Wette an. Die Oma ist kaum die Tür raus, ruft er seinen Arzt an und fragt ihn ob das möglich ist. Der beruhigt ihn und gratuliert ihm zu 500.000 Euro.

ach einer sehr unruhigen Nacht mit mehrfachen Kontrollen der Eier ist es nun endlich 15 Uhr.
Die Tür geht auf und die Oma betritt das Büro “Hallo sagt die Oma, ich habe noch meinen Anwalt mitgebracht um zu sehen, dass hier alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht”.

Kein Problem sagt der Vorstand, aber meine liebe Dame, Sie haben die Wette verloren, meine Eier sind nicht ECKIG!!!
Das müssen Sie mir natürlich beweisen sagt die Oma, ich muss die Eier sehen und anfassen, sonst haben Sie verloren.
Mit einem hoch roten Kopf zieht der Vorstand die Hose runter und lässt die Oma an seine Eier.

Der Vorstand besorgt zur Oma “Ihr Anwalt ist gerade in Ohnmacht gefallen”!!!
Kein Wunder sagt die Oma “Ich habe gestern mit Ihm um 1 Mio. Euro gewettet, dass ich heute dem Vorstand der Deutschen Bank an die Eier greife”!!!!!!!!!!!


​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (31 Juli 2011)

Mann und Frau sitzen einander im Zugabteil gegenüber. Man kommt ins Gespräch.


Er: Und wie heißen Sie?


Sie: Carmen.


Er: Das ist aber ein schöner Name.


Sie: Eigentlich heiße ich Petra, aber den Namen mag ich nicht,...Autos und Männer sind die Dinge, die ich am Meisten liebe... daher "Car" und "Men"... "Carmen" (zufrieden).


Er: Aha (rotes Gesicht)


Sie: Und wie heißen Sie?



Er: Bierfotze
​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (31 Juli 2011)

Eine sehr lautstarke, unattraktive, ungepflegte Frau ging mit ihren beiden
herumschreienden Kindern durch den Eingang des Wal Marts.

Die Dame am Empfang sagte freundlich: "Guten Morgen und herzlich willkommen
bei Wal-Mart." Nette Kinder, die Sie da haben. Sind das Zwillinge? "

Die Frau hörte auf zu schreien und pöbelte die freundliche Empfangsdame an:
"Verdammt, nein, das sind keine Zwillinge. Der Große ist 9 die Kleine 7.
Warum zum Teufel glaubst du blöde Kuh, dass es Zwillinge sind? Bist du
blind, oder einfach nur saudumm?"

"Gnädige Frau, ich bin weder blind noch dumm," erwiderte die Empfangsdame."
Ich konnte nur einfach nicht glauben, dass es jemanden gibt, der sie zweimal
fickt."​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (2 Aug. 2011)

Der 12 jährige Jonny war für sein Alter sehr neugierig. Von seinen Klassenkameraden hat er mal was von einem Jungen gehört, der einem Mädchen den Hof machte. Nun fragte er sich, wie man sowas anfängt. Deshalb fragte er seine Mutter. Anstatt es ihm richtig zu erklären, schlug sie ihm vor, sich hinter dem Vorhang zu verstecken, da seine Schwester Nancy Besuch von ihrem Freund Mike erwartete. Am nächsten Morgen fragte ihn die Mutter, was er denn gelernt hatte. Zur Antwort bekam sie folgendes: "Nancy und Mike haben eine ganze Weile da gesessen und geplaudert. Aber dann hat Mike fast das ganze Licht ausgemacht, und die Beiden fingen an sich zu umarmen und zu küssen. Ich glaube Nancy ist schlecht geworden, denn er fuhr ihr mit der Hand unter ihre Bluse, um nach ihrem Herzen zu fühlen, genauso, wie es der Onkel Doktor immer macht. Er war aber nicht so gut wie der Onkel Doktor, denn er hatte Schwierigkeiten das Herz zu finden und fummelte eine ganze Weile herum. Ich glaube, dann ist ihm auch schlecht geworden, denn beide fingen plötzlich furchtbar an zu stöhnen und zu seufzen. Da sie nicht länger sitzen konnten, legten sie sich auf das Sofa. Dann bekam sie Fieber, ich weiss es genau, denn sie sagte sie wäre unheimlich heiss und dann fand ich heraus, warum den Beiden so schlecht war: Ein grosser Aal muss in Mike´s Hose gekrochen sein. Er sprang heraus und stand fast senkrecht in die Höhe. Er war mindestens 20 cm lang! Ehrlich! Jedenfalls hatte Mike ihn gepackt, damit er nicht fort konnte. Als Nancy den Aal sah, bekam sie Angst. Ihre Augen wurden ganz gross, ihr Mund stand weit offen, und sie rief den lieben Gott. Sie sagte, dass dies der grösste sei, den sie je gesehen hätte. Wenn sie wüsste, dass unten im See noch viel grössere sind! Jedenfalls war Nancy sehr mutig, und versuchte den Aal zu töten, indem sie ihm in den Kopf biss. Plötzlich machte Nancy ein komisches Geräusch und liess ihn gehen. Ich glaube, dass der Aal zurück gebissen hatte. Dann schnappte Nancy ihn und hielt ihn ganz fest, während Mike eine Art Muschel aus der Tasche holte. Diese stülpte er dem Aal über den Kopf, damit er nicht beissen konnte. Nancy legt sich auf den Rücken und spreizte die Beine. Mike legte sich auf sie. Anscheinend wollten sie den Aal zwischen sich zerquetschen, aber der Aal kämpfte wie ein Verrückter, und Mike und Nancy ächzten und stöhnten. Sie kämpften so hart, dass beinahe das ganze Sofa umgefallen wäre. Nach einiger Zeit lagen dann beide still auf dem Sofa. Mike stand auf, und siehe da, der Aal war tot. Ich weiss das ganz genau, denn er hing so lasch da, und die Innereien hingen heraus. Nancy und Mike waren zwar sehr müde, aber sie küssten und umarmten sich trotzdem. Und dann kam der grosse Schock! Der Aal war gar nicht tot; er lebte noch! Er sprang hoch, und fing wieder an zu kämpfen. Ich glaube Aale sind wie Katzen - sie haben 9 Leben. Diesmal sprang Nancy auf und versuchte ihn zu töten, indem sie sich auf ihn setzte. Nach einem 15 minütigen Kampf war er endlich tot, denn Mike zog ihm das Fell über die Ohren, und spülte es im Klo herunter."​


----------



## beachkini (13 Sep. 2011)

Zwei Mädchen treffen sich in der Dusche: Sagt die eine zur anderen: Dein Äffchen hat ja schon Haare!Sagt die andere: Naja,es frisst ja auch schon Bananen!


----------



## Nina* (11 Dez. 2011)

Der Ober bringt dem Gast die Suppe, und hält den Teller so, dass sein Finger drinhängt.
"Warum haben Sie bitte Ihren Finger in meiner Suppe?"
"Ja, also, ich habe einen vereiterten Finger und mein Arzt hat gesagt, ich soll ihn warm halten, damit er schneller heilt."
"Igitt, das ist ja ekelhaft, da könnten Sie sich den Finger eigentlich gleich in den Hintern stecken, da ist es auch schön warm!"
"Ja, da war er ja auch, bis Ihre Bestellung kam!"


----------



## lupa1988 (26 Juni 2012)

Hängen zwei Fledermäuse nebeneinander.
Fragt die eine:
"Sag mal, hast du eigentlich Angst vor dem Alter?"
"Nein das nicht, aber vor der Inkontinenz."


----------



## NAFFTIE (14 Juli 2012)

Nach dem baden rutscht eine hübsche Frau auf dem gefliesten Boden ihres Bades aus und saugt sich im Spagat mit dem Flansch auf dem Boden fest . Ihr Mann versucht sie vergebens hochzuziehen , es ist nichts zumachen ... er ruft einen Fliesenleger der sich das Malör ansieht und sagt " Tja guter Mann da müssen wir eine Fliese rausschlagen " ... der Mann " Nein , um Gottes Willen die kosten 120 € der Quadratmeter das geht nicht " ... darauf der Fliesenleger " na dann spielen sie ihrer Frau bissl an den Knöppen dann schieben wir sie in die Küche , die Fliesen da kosten nur 8 .


----------



## DER SCHWERE (31 Juli 2012)

Die rasierte Lehrerin
Klein Fritz sitzt gelangweilt in der Schule, als plötzlich die Lehrerin im Träger-Shirt etwas an die Tafel schreibt. Der Fritz schreit auf: "Die is' ja unterm Arm rasiert!" Die Lehrerin ist leicht schockiert und sagt: "Fritz, du gehst jetzt für eine Woche nach Hause und überlegst dir was du gesagt hast!"
In der nächsten Woche schreibt die Lehrerin wieder etwas an die Tafel und der Fritz, mal wieder gelangweilt, schreit plötzlich: "Die is' ja unterm anderen Arm auch rasiert!"
Die Lehrerin errötet und schickt Fritz, mit der Begründung er soll sich überlegen was er gesagt hat, für einen ganzen Monat nach Hause!
Nach einem Monat sitzt der Fritz wieder frisch und fröhlich im Unterricht, als die Lehrerin mit einem Mini-Rock bekleidet ins Klassenzimmer kommt. Als ihr die Kreide herunterfällt bückt sie sich, um die Kreide aufzuheben ... da steht unser Fritz auf, packt seine Sachen zusammen und sagt: "Also Kollegen, wir sehn uns dann in einem Jahr wieder!"​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (29 Aug. 2012)

Eines Nachts bringt ein Typ seine Freundin nach Hause.

Dort angekommen, beim Austausch des Abschied-Kusses, fühlt er sich ein wenig geil.

Mit einem Anflug von Vertraulichkeit lehnt er sich mir der Hand an die Wand und sagt zu ihr:
"Schaaatz, würdest du mir einen BLASEN ?"

Sie entsetzt: "Bist du verrückt, meine Eltern würden uns sehen!"

Er: "Hab dich nicht so, wer sieht uns schon zu dieser Uhrzeit!"

Sie: "Nein, bitte, kannst du dir vorstellen was passiert, wenn wir erwischt werden?"

Er: "Oh bitte, ich liebe dich so sehr!"

Sie: "Nein und nochmals nein. Ich liebe dich auch, aber ich kann es einfach nicht!"

Er. "Freilich kannst du, BITTE"

Plötzlich geht das Licht im Treppenhaus an, die jüngere Schwester des Mädchens erscheint blinzelnd im Pyjama und sagt verschlafen:
"Papa sagt, mach hin und blas ihm einen.

Wenn nicht, kann auch Mama runterkommen und es machen,
oder ich.

Wenn´s sein muß, sagt Papa, kommt auch er
selber runter und macht es.

Aber um Gottes Willen, sag dem Arschloch er
soll seine Hand von der Klingel und der
Sprechanlage nehmen !!!​


----------



## Infinity (6 Sep. 2012)

Ein Mann sitzt vor seiner Stammkneipe und trinkt ein Bier. 
Auf einmal kommt eine Nonne zu seinem Tisch und sagt: 
"Sie sollten sich schämen, junger Mann. Es ist eine Sünde zu trinken. Alkohol ist das Blut des Teufels."

Der Mann antwortet sichtlich genervt:
"Woher wollen Sie denn das wissen, Schwester?"

"Die Mutter Oberin hat es mir erzählt."

"Aber Schwester, haben Sie denn jemals selbst Alkohol getrunken, um sicher zu sein,
dass das auch wahr ist?"

"Ich bitte Sie, selbstverständlich habe ich noch nie Alkohol getrunken."

"Wie wäre es denn dann, wenn ich Ihnen einen ausgebe? Wenn sie dann immer noch der Meinung sind, 
dass Alkohol schlecht ist, höre ich für immer auf zu trinken."

"Aber ich bin eine Nonne, ich kann doch nicht in aller Öffentlichkeit Alhohol trinken."

"Dann sage eben ich dem Barkeeper, es soll es in einer Teetasse servieren,
damit es niemand merkt."

Widerwillig geht die Nonne auf das Angebot ein, der Mann geht in die Kneipe.

"Noch ein Bier für mich und einen dreifachen Wodka auf Eis, aber bitte in einer Teetasse serviert."

Sagt der Barkeeper: "Was denn, ist die Nonne schon wieder da?"


----------



## Babs (16 Sep. 2012)

Gestern bin ich kontrolliert worden, und der Polizist sagt:

"Fahrzeugpapiere Gestern bin ich kontrolliert worden, und der Polizist sagt:

"Fahrzeugpapiere und aussteigen, ich denke, Sie sind betrunken!"

Ich: "Ich versichere Ihnen, ich habe nichts getrunken!"

Polizist: "Ok, machen wir einen kleinen Test!

Stellen Sie sich vor: Sie fahren im Dunkeln auf einer
Strasse, da kommen Ihnen zwei Lichter entgegen, was ist das?"
Ich: "Ein Auto."
Polizist: "Na klar! Aber welches? Ein Mercedes, ein Audi oder ein BMW?"
Ich: "Keine Ahnung!"

Polizist: "Also doch betrunken."

Ich: "Unter Garantie nicht!"


Polizist: "Okay, noch ein Test:
Stellen Sie sich vor: Sie fahren im Dunkeln auf einer Strasse,
da kommt Ihnen ein Licht entgegen, was ist das?"
Ich: "Ein Motorrad!"

Polizist: "Na klar! Aber welches?
Eine Honda, eine Kawasaki oder eine Harley?"

Ich: "Keine Ahnung!"

Polizist: "Wie ich sagte: betrunken!"

Ich wurde langsam etwas sauer, deshalb wollte ich
mal eine Gegenprobe machen:
"So..... Gegenfrage: Es steht eine Frau am Strassenrand. Sie trägt
einen Mini, Netzstrümpfe und hochhackige Schuhe. Was ist das?"
Polizist: "Na, klar. Eine *****."

Ich: "Ja klar, aber welche? Ihre Tochter, ihre Frau oder ihre Mutter?"


----------



## German123 (25 Sep. 2012)

Deutschland und Frankreich befinden sich im Krieg. Die Stellungen sind festgefahren und es ist stockfinstere Nacht. 

Da fragt der deutsche Oberst: "Sagen sie mal Soldat, wie heißen eigentlich die meisten Franzosen?" 
Er antwortet: "Pierre! Herr Oberst". 
Der Oberst ruft in den Wald: "Ey, Pierre!?" "Oui?", "Oui?, "Qui?" "Oui?" PENG! PENG! PENG! PENG! 
Die Deutschen schießen auf jeden der antwortet. Der Oberst noch mal "Ey Pierre!?" "Oui?", "Oui?", "Oui?" PENG! PENG! PENG. 
Die Franzosen verlieren einen Soldaten nach dem anderen. 
Da fragt der französische Oberst seinen Soldaten: "Wie heißen denn die Deutschen?" 
Soldat: "Hans!" 
Er ruft: "Ey Hans!?! Nix passiert. "Ey Hans!!!" Wieder nix. 
Darauf der Deutsche:" Hier gibt es keinen Hans, bist Du das Pierre?". "Oui!" PENG!


----------



## lupa1988 (26 Sep. 2012)

Schwierige Frage:
Wenn die Stiftung Warentest Vibratoren testet:
Ist dann "befriedigend" besser als "gut"?


----------



## Max100 (26 Sep. 2012)

Zwei Priester ziehen sich aus und gehen unter die Dusche.

Kurz darauf bemerken sie, dass sie die Seife vergessen haben.

Priester John meint, er habe welche in seinem Zimmer und

verschwindet sogleich, ohne sich wieder anzuziehen.

Er nimmt also zwei Stück Seife, in jede Hand eines, und macht

sich auf den Weg zurück zur Dusche.

Auf dem Weg dahin kommen ihm drei Nonnen entgegen.

Er kann sich nirgends verstecken.

Also stellt er sich gegen die Wand und versucht sich möglichst

nicht zu bewegen, um wie eine Statue zu wirken.

Die Nonnen halten an, überrascht eine solche realistische Statue

hier noch nie gesehen zu haben.

Die erste Nonne streckt ihre Hand aus und berührt seinen Penis.

Der Priester lässt, völlig überrascht , ein Stück Seife fallen.

>> Oh schaut ! Das ist ein Seifenspender <<

meint die erste Nonne.

Die zweite Nonne will es auch gleich versuchen und berührt ebenfalls

seinen Penis. Er lässt das zweite Stück Seife fallen.

Die dritte Nonne möchte es natürlich auch wissen und berührt seinen

Penis drei, viermal... ohne Erfolg.

Sie macht voller Tatendrang weiter in der Hoffnung auch noch ein

Stück Seife zu bekommen.

Plötzlich schreit sie laut:

>> Heiliger Vater, er spendet auch Dusch-Gel !! << 
__


----------



## lupa1988 (29 Sep. 2012)

Ich habe es gehasst, wenn ich auf Hochzeiten von meinen Tanten in die Wange gekniffen wurde und sie dabei sagten: "Du bist der Nächste". 
Sie haben davon abgelassen, seitdem ich sie auf Beerdigungen gekniffen habe.


----------



## neman64 (29 Sep. 2012)

Zwei Ärzte und eine Krankenschwester sind im OP.

Kommt der erste Patient in den OP. Der erste Arzt schneidet den Bauch auf und der Zweite näht in wieder zu.
Kommt der zweite Patient in den OP. Wieder das gleiche wie beim Ersten Patienten.
Das geht bei drei Patienten so weiter.

Darauf fragt die Krankenschwester. Warum schneiden sie den Bauch auf und der andere näht ihn wieder zu.

Antwortet der Arzt.

Wir sind ein Team, sind normalerweise zu dritt, der den Blindarm herausnimmt ist heute krank


----------



## thiphoo (1 Okt. 2012)

Ein Kölsch-Vertreter, ein Altbier-Vertreter und ein Pils-Vertreter treffen sich nach einem harten Arbeitstag in der Kneipe. Der Kölschvertreter bestellt sich ein kühles Dom-Kölsch, der Altbiermensch irgend ein fieses Düsseldorfer Gesöff (sprich Alt) und der Pils-Vertreter lediglich ein Wasser.
Fragen die anderen Beiden warum er denn nicht sein Bier bestellt. Daraufhin dieser: "Wenn Ihr kein Bier trinkt, trink ich auch keins!"


----------



## rusty19 (8 Okt. 2012)

Er zu ihr: "Du, würdest du Schuhe anziehen, wenn du keine Füße hättest?"

Sie: "Natürlich nicht!"

Er: "Und warum trägst du dann einen BH?"


----------



## HunterBlade (14 Okt. 2012)

Sherlock Holmes und Dr. Watson sind am Zelten. Mitten in der Nacht wird Dr. Watson von Sherlock Holmes geweckt. Er wird von ihm gefragt, was er sieht. "Ich sehe Sterne am Himmel." "Und was hat dieses zu bedeuten?" Darauf hin antwortet Dr. Watson. "Das es im Universum sicherlich intelligentes Leben gibt. Und sehr viele Planeten." "Quatsch. Man hat uns gerade das Zelt geklaut."


----------



## Sky7 (16 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die gute Unterhaltung


----------



## imogspielen (17 Okt. 2012)

n guter witz ist immer fein


----------



## Freibier (22 Nov. 2012)

was haben bullen/polizisten mit schnittlauch gemeinsam ? 
sie treten immer in Bündel auf und sind innen hohl


----------



## Max100 (22 Nov. 2012)

Zwei Arbeiter in Deutschland unterhalten sich darüber, was sie ihren Frauen zum Valentinstag schenken wollen.
"Meine Frau bekommt zum Valentinstag einen neuen Mantel und eine Kette."
"Soviel Geld hast dafür noch übrig, obwohl wir immer weniger Lohn bekommen und alles teurer wird?"
"So schlimm ist das nicht. Ist ja für ihr Fahrrad!"


----------



## Herbertberg (25 Nov. 2012)

Mir fällt gerade kein besserer ein...

Sagt die Krankenschwester zum Chefarzt:
"Herr Doktor,der Hypochondor von Zimmer 213 ist heute Nacht gestorben!"
"Na,jetzt übertreibt er aber!!!"


----------



## HunterBlade (9 Dez. 2012)

Richter: "Nun verraten Sie mir bitte, Herr Meisegeier, warum Sie auf Ihren Jagdgenossen geschossen haben!"
"Ich habe ihn in der Aufregung für ein Reh gehalten."
"Und wann bemerkten Sie Ihren Irrtum?"
"Als das Reh zurückschoß..."


----------



## Huddel (25 Dez. 2012)

Unterhalten sich zwei Metzger über ihre Arbeit.
Der Erste: "Hey, mal ganz im Vertrauen- ich bin letzte Woche 140 Kg Gammelfleisch losgeworden"
Der Zweite: "Ja Wahnsinn- wie hast du denn das gemacht"?
Der Erste: "Ich hab mich scheiden lassen"!


----------



## Nogood (30 Dez. 2012)

Was ist groß, gelb und kann nicht schwimmen?

Antwort: Ein Bagger

Und warum kann er nicht schwimmen?

Antwort:Weil er nur einen Arm hat


----------



## DER SCHWERE (3 Jan. 2013)

Zwei Freunde treffen sich und beratschlagen, wie sie am besten den Abend verbringen wollen " Lass uns einen Zug durch die Kneipen machen ! " sagt der Eine.
Das Problem was beide haben: Kein Geld im Sack.
" Mensch Alter, wir haben nur nen "Euro fünfzig"
" Des langt, vertrau mir " und verschwindet im Fleischerladen.
" Jetz haste die letzte Knete für ne Bockwurst verbraten ??"
" Ich sach doch vertrau mir und komm mit "
Also zogen die beiden in die erste Kneipe und bestellten eine Runde nach der anderen.
Nach gefühlten 10 Runden, sachte der eine: " Also paß auf, ich halt mir jetze die Wurst an die Hose und du kniest dich hin und lutscht dran....."
" Spinnst du jetzt ? "
" Nee, ich sach doch, vertrau mir "!
Also, der eine hält sich die Wurst an die Hose, der andere kniet sich hin und lutscht dran.
Als der Wirt dies sieht, dreht der total durch und schmeißt beide raus mit den Worten: " Ihr alten Drecksäcke, nicht in meinem laden "
Draussen vor der Tür, sacht der eine: " Siehste , geht doch "
Also zogen sie diesen Abend von Kneipe zu Kneipe, und überall wurden sie nach der selben Aktion rausgeschmissen.
" He, Alter, ich kann nicht mehr, ich hab vom vielen Lutschen schon ganz wunde Lippen "
" Stell dich nicht so an, frag mich mal, ich hab nach der dritten Kneipe schon die Wurst verloren....... "​


----------



## olaf87 (28 Feb. 2013)

Gehen ein Italiener und ein Grieche ins Bordell. Wer zahlt?

Antwort: Du und ich.


----------



## Holzauge (22 Apr. 2013)

Es begab sich in einer Kneipe, unweit von einem Rockerclub. Die Kneipe hatte eine dieser typischen schönen Schwenktüren niemand ahnte irgendwas, als plötzlich die Schwingtüren mit Wucht nach innen flogen und der Oberrocker persönlich auf seiner Harley vor die Theke donnerte und kurz vor den Barhockern zum stehen kam... Der Wirt, recht verwirrt: "Sag mal,wer gibt Dir eigentlich das Recht,hier so reinzuheizen!" Darauf der Rocker: "Das Deutsche REINHEIZGEBOT !"


----------



## gandi (9 Mai 2013)

Hanno: "Du kennst ja diese Anzeigen bei Facebook? Die kann man ja weg klicken und dann sagen, warum man die nicht haben will."
Ralf: "Ja und?"
Hanno: "Ich hab dann die ganze Zeit irgendwelche 'Suchst du ne heiße Freundin?'-Anzeigen weg geklickt und gesagt, dass es meinen Wertvorstellungen widerspricht. Will eben solche Bitches nicht haben. Facebook hat da was Anderes daraus gefolgert. Jetzt kriege ich Anzeigen für Schwulen-Dating."
Ralf: "Dumm gelaufen".


----------



## gandi (9 Mai 2013)

Peter kommt in bester Stimmung an seinen Stammtisch. In der Hand schwenkt er einen Schlüssel.
Die Stammtischbrüder fragen natürlich nach dessen Bedeutung, worauf Peter antwortet:
"Meine Frau fährt nach Paris, deshalb habe ich ihr einen Keuschheitsgürtel angelegt. Das ist der Schlüssel dazu."
Zuerst halten sich alle den Bauch vor Lachen, doch als sich die Runde wieder beruhigt hat, meint einer:
"Lieber Peter, wir wollten dich ja nicht beleidigen, aber deine Frau ist weder besonders schön noch besonders anziehend, und die Jüngste ist sie auch nicht mehr."
Peter winkt ab. "Das weiß ich alles selbst, deshalb werde ich auch den Schlüssel verlieren, bevor sie aus Paris zurück kommt."


----------



## gandi (9 Mai 2013)

Warum verwenden Beamte vorzugsweise Stofftaschentücher anstelle von welchen aus Papier?
Weil auf den Papiertaschentüchern "Tempo" drauf steht.


----------



## gandi (9 Mai 2013)

In der vollbesetzten Straßenbahn stehen alle dicht aneinander gedrängt. Einer jungen Frau im Mini ist das sichtlich unangenehm.
Ein hinter ihr stehender Bauarbeiter sagt verlegen: "Was Sie da so ins Kreuz drückt ist mein Wochenlohn, ich habe heute leider nur Hartgeld bekommen."
Darauf erwidert die junge Frau: "Ihr Hartgeld stört mich überhaupt nicht, aber wie können Sie mir die Lohnerhöhung seit der letzten Haltestelle erklären?!"


----------



## gandi (9 Mai 2013)

Ein Schiff mit einer Ladung Viagra ist vor der Küste von Neufundland gesunken.
Kurz darauf kam die Titanic wieder an die Wasseroberfläche...


----------



## gandi (9 Mai 2013)

Herr Doktor, ich träume die ganze Nacht nur vom Fußball."
"Nie von schönen Frauen und erotischen Abenteuern?"
"Nein, dazu ist die Halbzeitpause viel zu kurz."


----------



## gandi (9 Mai 2013)

Albert tanzt ganz eng mit Sabine.
Plötzlich greift Sabine sich in den Ausschnitt, holt ihre linke Brust heraus und fragt ihren Tanzpartner: "Ist die platt?"
Albert guckt verdutzt und sagt: "Nein, nein!"
Daraufhin holt sie die andere Brust heraus, hält sie ihm vors Gesicht und fragt: "Und die, ist die platt?"
Albert wird puterrot und schüttelt heftigst den Kopf.
"Also bitte, dann kannst du ja deinen Wagenheber auch wieder einziehen!"


----------



## Max100 (9 Mai 2013)

:thx::thx: habe herzlich gelacht!


----------



## Max100 (9 Mai 2013)

Und wieder mal die Blondine

Eine Blondine will die Katze ihres Mannes heimlich loswerden und beschließt, sie auszusetzen. Sie nimmt sie mit ins Auto, fährt 20 Häuser weit, setzt die Katze aus und fährt heim. Zehn Minuten später ist die Katze auch wieder da.

"Na gut", denkt sich die Blondine, "war vielleicht ein wenig zu kurz die Strecke". Setzt sich wieder mit der Katze ins Auto, fährt 5 Kilometer weit und setzt sie aus. Zwanzig Minuten später ist die Katze wieder zu Hause.

"Jetzt reichts!" denkt sich die Blondine, nimmt die Katze mit ins Auto und fährt 20 Kilometer, dann durch den Wald, über eine Brücke, rechts, links und setzt die Katze dann schließlich mitten im Wald auf einer Lichtung aus.

Eine Stunde später ruft die Blondine zu Hause an. "Ist die Katze da?" fragt sie ihren Mann. "Ja, warum?" "Hol sie mal ans Telefon, ich habe mich verfahren!!!


----------



## cooper_jane (27 Mai 2013)

Danke für die gute Unterhaltung


----------



## Xopa (10 Juni 2013)

Die Enkelin ist während der Ferien bei Oma zu Besuch. Man macht einen Ausflug an den Strand zum Schwimmen. Da Oma begeisterte FKK-Anhängerin ist, wird der entsprechende Strandabschnitt aufgesucht und sich entkleidet.
Die beiden sitzen auf der ausgebreiteten Decke, als die Enkelin sich die Oma genau anschaut und sagt: "Du Omi, darf ich ein bißchen mit deinen Brüsten spielen?" Darauf die Oma: "Aber sicher mein Kind..... aber geht nicht so weit weg!"


----------



## Max100 (10 Juni 2013)

* Ein Ehepaar mit Ihrem Kind fliegt in den Urlaub. Sie gehen am Strand spazieren.
Da kommt Ihnen ein Mann entgegen und grüßt den Kleinen.
Fragt ihn der Vater: "Woher kennst Du den denn?"
"Der ist vom Umweltschutz!"
"Vom Umweltschutz?"
"Ja, der fragt Mama immer, ob die Luft rein ist..." 

*


----------



## Akrueger100 (9 Aug. 2013)

Ein Russischer Stoßtrupp kommt 1945 auf ein Schlesiesches Landgut da die Männer alle im Krieg sind gibt es dort nur noch Frauen .Nachdem die Russen alle Vergewaltigt haben ist nur noch die 90.jährige Oma übrig als einer der Soldaten auch über sie herfallen will geht die Bäuerin dazwischen und bittet doch er solle lieber sie noch mahl nehmen und die Oma verschonen. Da steht die Alte aus ihrem Schaukelstuhl auf und ruft empört ne ne ne Kriech ist Kriech.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (10 Aug. 2013)

*DER NEUE PFARRER*


Der neue Pfarrer war so nervös, dass er bei der 1.Messe fast nicht sprechen konnte. So fragte er den Bischof nach Rat. Dieser sagte, dass er vor der ersten Messe zwei Tröpfchen Tequilla in ein Glas Wasser gebe und wenn er dieses zu sich nehme, sei er nicht mehr nervös. Nachdem der Pfarrer das getan hatte, ging es ihm so gut, dass er sogar bei einem Sturm die Ruhe nicht verloren hätte. Als der Pfarrer später in die Sakristei zurückkehrte, fand er dort einen Zettel vom Bischof vor:

Geschätzter Pfarrer!
Ich gebe Ihnen einige Anmerkungen zu Ihrer ersten Messe und hoffe, dass sich diese Angelegenheiten in der nächsten Messe nicht wiederholen werden:

- Es ist nicht nötig Zitronen an den Kelchrand zu stecken.
- Der Kasten neben dem Altar ist der Beichtstuhl und nicht das W.C.
- Die Gebote sind deren 10 und nicht ca. 12.
- Die Anzahl der Apostel waren 12 und nicht 7 oder so.
- Keiner der Apostel war ein Zwerg und auch keiner hatte ein Käppchen an
- Jesus und die Apostel benennen wir nicht mit 'J.C. & the Gang'
- Wir benennen Judas nicht mit 'Hurensohn' und der Papst ist nicht 'El Padrino'
- Bin Laden hat nichts mit dem Tod von Jesus zu tun.
- Das Weihwasser ist zum Segnen da und nicht um den Nacken zu erfrischen;
- Weshalb Sie den Messwein in einem Zug leer getrunken, dann Salz geleckt und anschließend in die Zitrone gebissen haben, ist mir auch unklar!
- Niemals sollten Sie beten, indem Sie sich auf die Stufen vor dem Altar setzen und den Fuß auf die Bibel legen.
- Die Hostie dient nicht als Apperetif zum Wein, sondern ist für die Gläubigen gedacht.
- Bitte nehmen Sie den Satz: 'Brechet das Brot, und verteilt es unter den Armen' nicht wörtlich; es war nicht nötig, sich zu übergeben um die Schweinerei dann noch unter den Achselhöhlen zu verteilen
- Mit dem Begriff: 'Es folgte ihm einen lange Dürre' war auch nicht die Primarlehrerin gemeint
- Noah baute die Arche und besaß kein Offshore-Boat.
- Moses teile das Meer auch nicht mit einer "Meer-weg-Flasche"
- Abraham war auch nicht der Vater der Schlümpfe.
- Die Aufforderung zum Tanz ist nicht schlecht, aber eine Polonaise durchs Kirchenschiff: Nein!
- die Tussi mit den kleinen Möpsen war die Jungfrau Maria; stützen Sie sich nicht mehr auf der Statue auf, noch weniger müssen Sie sie umarmen und bitte auch nicht küssen.
- der Freak im Kirchenschiff ist übrigens Jesus, er hängt da auch nicht rum, sondern ist ans Kreuz genagelt. Und seine letzten Worte waren nicht:
Mehr Nägel - ich rutsche...
- Jener in der Ecke des Chores, welchen Sie als schwule Sau, ja sogar als Transvestit mit Rock benannten, das war übrigens ich.

Das nächste Mal geben Sie bitte einige Tröpfchen Tequilla ins Wasser und nicht umgekehrt.

Herzlichst
Ihr Bischof(f)​


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Der große CB Witze Thread! Verliebt*

Der Huber Schorsch sagt zu seiner Mutter,du Mama ich bin verliebt.Wer ises den Bub? I mog´s net sagen. Ises die Marie? Na net die Marie. Dann ises die Zenzie? na auch net die Zenzie.Wer ises dann Bub? Der Müller Hans! Die Mutter ruft entsetzt .Des geht veih garnet Bub der ist doch Evangelisch.


----------



## Predator51 (17 Okt. 2013)

Was haben eine Achterbahnfahrt und der Blowjob einer Oma gemeinsam?
.
.
.
Beides geil man darf nur nicht nach unten schauen.


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (13 Nov. 2013)

Treffen sich zwei Jäger, beide tot.


----------



## Holzauge (24 Nov. 2013)

Mann: "Ich bin sooo geil, Du mußt mir einen blasen." Frau: "OK, mache ich." - "Aber ich warne Dich, ich habe ihn 5 Tage nicht gewaschen" - "Das macht nichts." Die Frau bläst dem Mann einen. "Ich bin jetzt so geil, Du mußt mich jetzt lecken." - "Kein Problem." - "Vorsicht, ich habe sie 6 Wochen nicht gewaschen." - "Das macht doch nichts." Dann leckt er sie. Die Frau geht richtig ab und läßt aus Versehen mittendrin einen fahren. Nachdem sie gekommen war: "Tut mir leid, daß ich einen fahren gelassen habe und mich nicht beherrschen konnte" - "Das macht doch nichts, etwas frische Luft zwischendurch tat richtig gut."


----------



## Ravenhearst (26 Nov. 2013)

Ein Amerikaner und ein Russe treffen sich und beide beklagen über die schlechten Angewohnheiten ihrer ehemaligen Präsidenten.

Sagt der Amerikaner zum Russen: "Euer ehemaliger Präsident war den ganzen Tag lang nur am saufen"
Darauf der Russe zum Amerikaner: "Euer ehemaliger Präsident hat den ganzen Tag lang die Praktikantinnen schlucken lassen


----------



## Akrueger100 (13 Dez. 2013)

Eine Blondine beim Kardiologen.Mein Hausarzt schickt mich er sagt ich hätte Vagina pectoris. Der Kardiologe verbessert und sagt sie meinen wohl Angina pectoris. Nein nein sagt die Blonde er sagte Vagina pectoris.
Daraufhin lässt der Kardiologe die Hose runter.Fragt die Blonde was soll das.Meit der Kardiologe wennsie Vagina pectoris haben dann brauchen sie sofort eine Peniscelin Spritze


----------



## Akrueger100 (6 Apr. 2014)

Treffen sich zwei Planeten
Fragt der eine du siehst aber schlecht aus bist du Krank?
Ja antwortet der andere ich habe Homosapiens
Das hatte ich auch mal das geht von alleine wieder weg!


----------



## Akrueger100 (6 Apr. 2014)

Zitat witz nr 37 von rise.
Stinksauer geht er zu seiner Kneipe zurück und sieht seinen Gast noch am Tresen stehen. Er geht zu ihm und schimpft: "Deine Fee ist wohl schwerhörig, ich wollte 5 Millionen in kleinen Scheinen und bekomme 5 Melonen und lauter kleine Schweine."
Da sagt der Gast: "Klar ist sie schwerhörig, oder dachtest du allen ernstes, ich wünsche mir einen 30 cm grossen Simmel???[/QUOTE]

:thx::WOW:lol9happy010 rofl3


----------



## Max100 (7 Apr. 2014)

*Zwei Männer im Supermarkt stoßen zusammen.

Meint der eine völlig aufgelöst: "Entschuldige, aber ich bin total durcheinander, ich suche meine Frau!"

Darauf der andere: "Mir geht es auch so, seit 30 Minuten suche ich schon. Wie sieht deine denn aus?"

"Meine hat lange Haare, ist 1.80 m groß, braun gebrannt, vollbusig, schlanke Figur, hat einen super kurzen Mini an, ein weißes, enges Top ohne BH und Schuhe mit sehr hohen Absätzen. Und wie sieht deine aus?"

"Scheiß drauf, wir suchen deine."*


----------



## hopfazupfa (10 Apr. 2014)

*a Jugo und de Wiener..*

Ein „Jugo“ wird von der Wien-Strom eingestellt, um den Strom-Zählerstand abzulesen!
Er kommt an die erste Adresse auf seiner Liste und eine hübsche Frau öffnet die Tür.
Der Gastarbeiter fragt mit gebrochenem Deutsch:
"Wieviel Nummern Du haben gemacht mit Licht?"
Die Frau empört: "Egon, komm mal schnell, hier steht ein Tschusch und beleidigt mich!"
Egon kommt, breit wie ein Schrank:
"Wos wüst?"
Der Jugo wieder: "Wieviel Nummern Du haben gemacht mit Licht?"
Egon brüllt laut: "Wüst a poa auf di Goschn?!"
Darauf erklärt der Jugo: "Wenn du mir nix sagen, wieviel Nummern Du haben gemacht mit Licht, kommen Kollega, zwicken deine Rohr ab, und Frau muss arbeiten mit Kerze...!!"
….und deshalb müssen die Deutschkurse verpflichtend werden!


----------



## Akrueger100 (10 Apr. 2014)

*AW: a Jugo und de Wiener..*

*Nicht Komisch Und Auch Noch Rassistisch !!! Und für Witze 

gibt´s den Witz Thread
*


----------



## simsonfan (10 Apr. 2014)

*AW: a Jugo und de Wiener..*

Und trotzdem sollte man die Kirche mal im Dorf lassen ...


----------



## Akrueger100 (10 Apr. 2014)

*AW: a Jugo und de Wiener..*



simsonfan schrieb:


> Und trotzdem sollte man die Kirche mal im Dorf lassen ...



Es ging mir um den Letzten Satz er hätte den Witz ja auch in Deutsch schreiben können


----------



## Max100 (10 Apr. 2014)

*AW: a Jugo und de Wiener..*



Akrueger100 schrieb:


> *Nicht Komisch Und Auch Noch Rassistisch !!! Und für Witze
> 
> gibt´s den Witz Thread
> *




Dann schiebe ihn mal dort hin , nur sein Thema heißt a Jugo und de Wiener..
und da passt es hin


----------



## Manticor (31 Dez. 2014)

In einem Zugabteil sitzen eine junge, hübsche Frau, eine Nonne, ein Holländer und ein Deutscher. Als der Zug in einen Tunnel fährt, hört man den Knall einer Ohrfeige. Als der Zug aus dem Tunnel fährt, reibt sich der Holländer seine rote Wange. Was ist passiert?

Denkt sich die Blondine: "Tja, da wollte er wohl mich befummeln, hat aber die Nonne erwischt und die hat ihm eine gelangt."

Denkt sich die Nonne: "Braves Mädchen, da ist er ihr wohl an die Wäsche und sie hat ihm eine gegeben."

Denkt der Holländer: "Wie gemein, der Deutsche grabscht die Blondine an und ich bekomm eine geklebt."

Der Deutsche lächelt und denkt: „Im nächsten Tunnel knalle ich dem Holländer noch eine rein."


----------



## Djibril (2 März 2015)

Was macht man mit einem Hund ohne Beine? 

-> um die Häuser ziehen


----------



## Max100 (2 März 2015)

Der Gynäkologe fragt eine 1,93 Meter große Patientin, wie sie verhüte. "Mit einem leeren Marmeladeneimer." "Wie soll denn das funktionieren?", wundert sich der Arzt. "Ganz einfach. Mein Mann ist nur 1,60 Meter groß. Beim Verkehr stellt er sich auf den Eimer. Und genau in dem Moment, wo er glasige Augen bekommt, gebe ich dem Eimer einen Tritt....."


----------



## Djibril (2 März 2015)

Treffen sich drei Studenten und streiten sich, wer wohl der Faulste sei. 
Sagt der Erste: "Ich bin gestern durch Frankfurt gelaufen, da lag ein 100€ Schein, vor mir und ich war zu faul ihn aufzuheben".
Dagt der zweite: "Das ist ja noch nichts. Ich habe letze Woche im Preisausschreiben einen 7er BMB gewonnen und war zu faul ihn abzuhohel."
Lacht der Dritte: Ich war gestern im Kino und habe zwei Stunden nur geschrieen."
Die Anderen: "Was ist daran den faul?"
Der Dritte wieder: "Ich habe mir beim hinsetzen die Eier im Klappstuhl eingeklemmt und war zu faul aufzustehen."


----------



## Akrueger100 (15 Juni 2015)

*Ein Polizist stoppt einen jungen Mann in einer 30er-Zone mit 80 km/h. Es kommt zu folgender Unterhaltung:
P: Kann ich bitte Ihren Führerschein sehen?
M: Ich habe keinen mehr. Der wurde mir vor ein paar Wochen entzogen, da ich zum 3. Mal betrunken Auto gefahren bin.
P: Aha, kann ich dann bitte den Fahrzeugschein sehen?
M: Das ist nicht mein Auto, ich habe es gestohlen.
P: Der Wagen ist geklaut??
M: Ja - aber lassen Sie mich kurz überlegen, ich glaube, die Papiere habe ich im Handschuhfach gesehen, als ich meine Pistole reingelegt habe.
P: Sie haben eine Pistole im Handschuhfach?
M: Stimmt. Ich habe sie dort schnell reingeworfen, nachdem ich die Fahrerin des Wagens erschossen habe und die Leiche dann hinten in den Kofferraum gelegt habe.
P: Wie bitte, sie haben eine Leiche im Kofferraum???
M: Ja!
Nachdem der Polizist das gehört hat, ruft er über Funk sofort den diensthöheren Kollegen an, damit er von dem Unterstützung bekomme.
Das Auto wurde umstellt und als der Kollege eintraf, ging er langsam auf den Fahrer zu und fragte noch mal:
P: Kann ich bitte Ihren Führerschein sehen?
M: Sicher, hier bitte (Fahrer zeigt gültigen Führerschein)
P: Wessen Auto ist das?
M: Meins, hier sind die Papiere.
P: Können Sie bitte noch das Handschuhfach öffnen, ich möchte kurz prüfen ob Sie eine Pistole dort deponiert haben.
M: Wie bitte? Eine Pistole?
Er öffnet das Handschuhfach. Es ist leer.
P: Kann ich dann noch einen Blick in Ihren Kofferraum werfen. Mein Mitarbeiter sagte mir, dass Sie darin eine Leiche haben.
Auch der Kofferraum ist leer.
P: Das verstehe ich jetzt überhaupt nicht. Der Polizist, der sie angehalten hat, sagte mir, dass Sie keinen Führerschein haben, das Auto gestohlen ist, eine Pistole im Handschuhfach und eine Leiche im Kofferraum haben.
M: Na super! Ich wette, er hat Ihnen auch gesagt, dass ich in der 30er-Zone 80 gefahren bin...
*


----------



## Max100 (16 Juni 2015)

*Ein Mann kommt abends von der Feuerwehrversammlung nach Hause und sagt zu seiner Frau: "Schatz wir spielen heute was neues, nämlich Feuerwehr. Ich schreie 'KOMMANDO 1!' und du rennst ins Schlafzimmer. Ich schreie 'KOMMANDO 2!' und du ziehst dich nackt aus. Ich schreie 'KOMMANDO 3!' und dann schlafen wir miteinander. OK?" Sie ist einverstanden. Sie liegen im Bett, da schreit die Frau "KOMMANDO 4!" Er ist ganz verdutzt und fragt, was das bedeutet. "Mehr Schlauch, mehr Schlauch,..."*


----------



## Akrueger100 (18 Mai 2016)

*Ein VW Manager stirbt in der Hölle angekommen bekommt er vom Teufel ein Büro zugewiesen,in der Mitte des Raumes steht ein antieker Schreibtisch auf dem eine Flasche 12Jahre alter Scotch steht die nie leer wird egal wieviel er trinkt,er bekommt jeden Mittag die erlesenste Speisen die er sich wünscht und seine wunderschöne Sekräterin darf er nagel wann immer er will. Also fragt er den Teufel was denn so schlimm an der Hölle sei? Der Teufel antwortet hier bekommst du deinen Boni in Ostmark ausbezahlt.*


----------



## Desert Fox (22 Mai 2016)

Ein Chirurg, ein Architekt und ein NT-Netzwerkverwalter streiten, wessen Berufsstand der älteste sei. Der Chirurg: "Gott entnahm Adam eine Rippe und schuf Eva. Die erste Tat war also eine Operation!" Der Architekt widerspricht: "Vor Adam und Eva herrschte das Chaos. Gott baute die Welt. Die erste Tat war folglich eine architektonische Leistung." Der NT-Netzwerkverwalter trumpft auf: "Und von wem stammt das Chaos davor?"


----------



## Max100 (22 Mai 2016)

Der Prediger donnert: "Und ich warne euch, Brüder und Schwestern, vor der ersten Zigarette. Auf die erste Zigarette folgt zwangsläufig das erste Glas Alkohol, und auf den Alkohol folgt ganz selbstverständlich die erste Sünde mit einer Frau oder einem Mann..."
Unterbricht ihn ein jugendlicher Zuhörer: "Wo, bitte, kann man diese tolle Zigarette kaufen?"


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Mai 2016)

Der Richter: "Angeklagter, nennen Sie endlich den Namen ihres Komplizen!" - "Niemals! Glauben sie etwa, ich verpfeife meinen eigenen Bruder?"


----------

